# Any Twin mums or ladies due twins from ivf???



## symanthaw

Hey ladies.

Been posting on this site for years now throughout my treatment i am now happy to say im 24wks pregnant with twins and would like to know if there are any ladies out there who have had ivf twins to share thier stories or girlies currently pregnant to check notes with lol. 

Be nice to hear other peoples experiences  

Sym xx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hey hon

Congrats on your twinnie pregnancy   !

I'm currently 31 weeks with fraternal twins, and I'm so excited at the prospect of finally becoming a mum (never thought I would see the day).

How are you feeling? xx


----------



## symanthaw

Congratulations mrs, Were the excact same such a good feeling lol  

im due boy/girl twins and generally keeping ok with few minor aches and pains but nothing major so far. How have you been? Do u know the sex of your wee bundle yet? xxx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hey

Yes, like you, a boy and girl (just couldn't have worked out better).

I've had a really good pregnancy, but starting to really feel it now.  The old tummy is like a spacehopper, and I swear to god, I'm waddling.  Their movements are a lot stronger now, with more rolls and stronger kicks, which is great to feel.  Went for my scan on Monday, and they are measuring above average, so growth excellent.

How's your bump?  

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


I have two fab boys after treatment at GCRM. Same sex twins are fabby too !


My wee ones are 15 months now although it only seems like yesterday that I was in your shoes. I had mine at 35 + 3 after going in to labour very quickly.


Please ask away if you want any tips or ideas although its mostly just the same but double !


Congratulations and enjoy your bumps!


M


----------



## Lorna1547

Hiya M

Thanks for that hon.

Hope you don't mind me asking, but did you breastfeed?  

L xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


No, I don't mind you asking at all.


I did try but as the boys were born a bit early we had problems.


One was in SCBU, the other in the ward with me. The one with me wouldn't latch on (suckling isn't developed until later in pregnancy) so I struggled. I expressed milk for both of them for the first 4 weeks but it wasn't sustainable so I had to give up. It was like some weird puzzle. I had to keep expressing to keep the milk flowing but I had to have supply for them to try but then if they wouldn't latch I had to express. Not easy as you can imagine. I gave it 4 weeks then when DH returned to work I threw the towel in. I tried and gave it my best shot, and the  boys had some of my milk every day for a month. I still feel bad about it and often wonder if I could have done better with better support.


I know one of the girls on the Glasgow thread had twin at the same time as me and she successfully BF for a long time, so it can be done!


Its harder than you think though, they say it is the most natural thing in the world but it isn't easy....to begin with anyway !


M


----------



## Lorna1547

Hiya

Oh don't beat yourself up about it hon, it looks like you tried your best and gave it your best shot.

That's all anyone can do, and I intend on trying, and if it doesn't work, then at least I did try.

I can't believe the stuff I have in my hospital bag, you would think I was leaving to go on a two week holiday - lol.

xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Thanks. I know I shouldn't. I cook lots for them now so hopefully they have forgiven me !  


Do you have wipes in your bag ? If so, I would take them out. As they don't like them in hospital. Too harsh for new borns. Also, I didn't have cotton wool and I needed that instead.


I know what you mean. I had only just packed mine before my boys decided they were coming ! I was in for a week as I had a c-section. DH was able to take washing home every night though and bring me snacks as food was a bit 'insubstanitial'!


----------



## Lorna1547

Good point about the wipes, will stick the cotton wool in my bag - cheers for that.

I know what you mean about hospital food, the last time I was in Edinburgh Royal, the food was awful (I had a baked potato one night, and honestly, you could've bounced it off the wall lol).

Will remind hubby to bring stuff in for me! xx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey,

Minnie - atleast you tried chick thats all u can do  

Can u give us a wee run down of what u packed for hospital for both urself and babas as seem little confussed about it all 

Lorna - i have scan on monday to check growth etc still small for having twins but was a size 16 to start off lol so i feel HUGE!!!!

nice to hear from u both xxx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hey hon

I was a size 14/16 too, and can still squeeze my bootie into a size 16 (mind you, they are maternity trousers, so I think they are slightly more forgiving than normal jeans etc).  Everyone says I'm quite neat and I'm all at the front (you see the bump, before you see me) lol.  

I've packed 5 vests and 5 sleepsuits each (hubby can take them away and wash them etc), breast pads, maternity pads, nipple cream, pj's and slippers, muslin squares, wee cardigans and travel home suits for baba's, cotton wool for their bots, hairbrush, hairbands and moisturiser for face, nappies, good size towel, toiletries (the wee travel size stuff), dry shampoo also, which is fab, granola bars for energy and if you get the munchies, wee hats for bubs, scratch mitts and comfy wear for you to travel home in.  My god, the list is soooooooooooooo long, and I probably have forgotten some stuff!!.  However, I'm sure you have people to bring stuff in for you if you need it etc 

I bet you can't wait to see your wee ones on scan on Monday?? I just loved seeing mine (they were jumping about all over the place - lol).  

Take care hon. xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

I wouldn't worry too much about your hospital bag. If you have forgotten something I'm sure they will help you out.


One of the girls on my antenatal class went in to labour early and arrived at hospital with nothing other than her violin! All was well with her little one when her arrived a few hours later !


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,
I was a bit superstitious about my bag, and there were things like nursing bras that I was already wearing as my usual ones didnt fit that needed crammed in at the last minute. I went in to hospital because i was being sick at 35+2. Turns out I had a form of pre-eclampsia called HELLP syndrome so had an emergency c-section a few hours later so I never did pack it properly   

re bf it is hard work. I didnt find I got much support from the hospital. it was as if because they were twins I wouldnt be able to do it so why try.   
But is is possible. I exclusively bf, and still am bf.
If you have any questions just pm me. 

re having twins it is great fun - but also hard work. take all the help you can get , but above all trust your instincts. They are your babies - not anyone elses. And what works for others wont nec work for you.

read all the books, but be prepared for all your ideas to go straight out the window   
x x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Mierran !


I was hoping you would see this thread ! 


I take my hat off to you on the BFing. I did sort of feel lack of interest in the hospital too. I know the babies are so small that they need to maintain and gain weight but I asked often for help and then 2 hours later (when I had managed and used formula whilst waiting!) someone would come trundling in. They were just too busy. HVs weren't interested either and I was already at that stage of losing the battle so I needed some help. 


I read the Gina Ford twin book. Tbh not great, far too regimented but I did feel I dipped in to it for odd bits and pieces when I was tweeking my routine.


I don't have any support at all locally so I have found for me a good routine works well. I find if I stick to it my boys are happy and predictable (mostly) and I can take them places without the nightmare of screaming, hungry/tired babies.


I would second too what you say. Do it your way. I think with twins people think you'll never manage and can sometimes be a bit bossy (they are wanting to help really) but make sure you stay in charge. 


I can't imagine not being a twin Mum now. My boys are at a lovely stage (I've been saying that every month for the last 15 months   ) and spending the day with them is fun. They are a pair of characters and I every day I thank my lucky stars that they came in to my life when really the stats said they shouldn't.


M
xx


----------



## mierran

Hi Minnie ,
well done on the routine. I still havent got one - despite my best intentions    I think it's one of the down sides of bf - it is more difficult to stick to one. that's my excuse anyway

it's awful how , despite all the literature and v expensive posters the staff feel, the minute you have twins, it cant be done so dont bother trying to help. If anything we should get more help as wqe have two babies, but i guess it's easier for them to just encourage us to give a bottle. so they can spend that time on some singleton mums who might manage to go it. grrrr   

glad to hear you're finding it good out and about. I'm finding it a bit harder than it was as my wee girl is literally running, while my wee boy can get up some speed pushing anything he can find to give him confidence. as a result i'm running from one end of the room to the other at eg baby and toddler group or twins club. I think i may need to get out the reins my mum bought for their b'day. they just dont want to spend time sitting in their pram now. 

my two are also teething big style atm. off proper food and just want cuddles. how're your boys getting on ?

Lorna and Symantha - hope all goes well for you the rest of your pregnancies. The first 3 months are just a blur - if you can keep your babies fed, cleaned and cuddled, and your sanity, you're doing well. forget about housework, cooking ( sandwiches great invention - as is chocolate    ) and impressing the family. anyone comes to visit - get them to make the cuppas - and bring the cream cakes. 

ps I agree on Gina Ford. Easy to tell she doesnt have any babies - let alone twins. Double trouble is quite good for once they get a bit older


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies,
                    Thanks for all the fantastic advice you have given, puts mind at ease knowing there are people out there that are doing this twin thing lol.

I have few questions hope u dont mind me asking away lol xx

With having boy/girl twins is it easier to keep them sleeping together or in seperate beds? ive bought 2 mosses baskets and a swinging cradle aswell as 1 cotbed atm with view to get a 2nd obv but not sure when we will need it and space wise want to leave till we REALLY need it lol.

Also swaddle wraps - has anyone used these with their twins? i like the idea that they can be used in the car seats and keeps them all cosied up but dont know if theyre just another thing to waste pennies or or a good investment

Back to the breastfeeding - Im going to give it a bloody good shot to try feed them myself and express milk into bottles so daddy can help out too  can anyone recommend a feeding pillow that doesnt cost the earth? and also what pump would you all recommend??

Sorry for the questions xxx

Hope your all doing well and set for xmas 

Sym xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Symanthaw - I had two moses baskets on rockers which they were in until 6 months and then they moved in to cotbeds in their own room.


In the hospital they will have your LOs in the same cot. Unfortunately, one of mine needed to go to special care so they were only together a short time. But I know DS2 needed the help. Once I got them home I used to put them both in the same basket during the day. They slept well together and were nice and cosy. However, I read somewhere that babies can overheat (increasaed risk of cot death) if in together so I never had them together at night when I couldn't keep checking on them. However, I know it is just a risk and lots of Mums will do this and have done for years. The HVs didn't seem bothered either way. (You may find your HV to be fab or completely useless, mine was the latter!)


We kept the boys in with us until 6 months. That is the current guidelines. I know some friends who have had their LOs in their own room at a few days/weeks but I liked them being with me.


I had someone tell me I was stupid buying moses baskets as they are in them for such a short time. But I knew my babies would be small (both less than 5lbs) and they were in them until 6 months so it was well worth it. We wouldn't have had room for 2 cots in our room so it worked fine. 


My boys have mostly been good sleepers and I have tried not to separate them. I had problems with one for a while and the other slept through it. So I just persevered and they now are happy wee souls at bed time. Their cots are next to each other and sometimes the sleep in the same cot together.


Re the swaddling things. I bought them thinking they would be fab and sold them unused on eBay !! They started swaddling them with blankets in the hospital and we just kept doing it when we got home. Very easy in the middle of the night too ! So I would save your pennies for something else.


Hope this helps. Not much help on the BFing front but I used a hospital quality double pump which you can hire from the NCT on a month by month basis. Might be a good way of getting started. Mierran might be able to help you more with that.


Exciting times eh ?!


M


----------



## bubblicous

oo ladies loving your twinnie thread  

sym - im agree about the swaddling thing id just use a normal blanket for it save pennies for other stuff plus not all babies like swaddling. I thought all babies would love it both my girls did but Ruaridh hated it so my swaddle thing was a waste of money for him neither of my nephews liked being swaddled either

as for a breast feeding pillow i bought this one off ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Busby-Nursing-Pillow-Pregnancy-Pillow-Dotty-RRP-35-/200512629147?pt=UK_Baby_Babay_Feeding_Highchairs_Boosters_LE&hash=item2eaf7be99b#ht_2092wt_1139

total bargain and one of my best buys i loved it

my top tip is lots and lots of muslins i used them by the bucket loads i bought the ones from tesco and asda you get 3 for £3.50 in a packet they were fab (asda ones are slightly thicker and better) i still use them 7 months on

bf is hard work and i only had 1 baby but its amazing i love it and totally regret not trying with my girls but dont beat yourself up if you cant do it its something that both or all 3 of you have to be up for and some babies just arent up for it

/links


----------



## mierran

My two didnt sleep well together so i had one in the cotbed and the other in the moses basket. i got my moses b 2nd hand.

i never had a feeding pillow. i used old pillows on my knee.

re breast pump you can borrow one while you are in hospital and sometimes they'll lend you one for a few weeks when you get home. I only bought one when I was going back to work. I got the advent isis double electric breast pump. i got it 2nd hand - it's 250-300 new. however I'd wait to see how you get on before shelling out that sort of money. the woman i bought it from was also a twin mum and it hadnt worked well for her. I'm quite large (o)(o), whereas she's much more petite, but I dont know if that is the reason. I had grand ideas about expressing milk so dp could give a bottle but the babies ( and tbh DP) werent so keen. 
Anyway, my wee boy has woken up and wont settle. got to go. 

ps i bought loads on muslins and didnt use. i found kitchen paper much better - if less environmentally friendly
x x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Mirriam, Minniemouse, Symantha, & Bubbs

Hope you don't mind me joning in, I'm not from central scotland, I live in the highlands and regularly post on the highlands thread but it would be lovely to chat to other twin mummies/mummies to be!  I have two beautiful  non-identical twin girls, conceived through ivf in Aberdeen.  
Looking forward to getting to know you all  

Liz


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there Liz !


The more the merrier I say !


Congratulations on your twin girls. I have two boys. Now nearly 16 months. No idea where the time has gone. It seems like no time since I was starting out too. In fact 2 years just now I was having my last treatment. 


I hope you are coping well.


I am finding these dark months tricky to keep the boys occupied. But we've just had a wee walk and been to the library so that is today's excursion. Might try and join some toddler groups too. All my NCT pals went back to work so I'm missing the meet ups.


Anyway, hope you and your girls are well.


I have a photo very like the one you have, as we have the same jungle play gym. Mine loved it !


M


----------



## Bethliz

Hi minnie,

Thanks for the welcome.  Know what you mean about the dark winter days.  I live in fort william, which at times feels like the wettest place on the planet!  Unbelievably monday was dry and I had to take advantage.  I waked into town, and on the way home i happened to pass the local hospital, and luckily my midwife was on duty and she had no patients at the time so it was lovely to have a quick chat and for her to see the girls.  It was so nice, we have just started using our pram seats and they love them, they can see so much more than they could in their carry cots.Apart from that I have been having a very quiet week as poor Sarah (DD2 by 1 minute!) has a terrible cold   She got it exactly 1 week to the day after DD1, Anna got it!  Oh well, I suppose that will often be the way with twins.  A visit to our local lbrary is a favourite outing of mine as well.  Its really nice, they have a little sing song and strory time for babies and toddlers on a friday so we often go to that.

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi again

Hi Lorna Bo, so sorry I missed saying hello in my initial post.  Huge congratulations on the birth of Harry and Lily    Hope everyone s well and you are enjoying family life.  

Liz
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


I think I missed Lorna's news. Congratulations on your early arrivals. I hope all is well. My DS2 spent some time in SCBU at Simpsons and they are fab. I am assuming your wee ones will be there for a wee while.


Take care,


M


PS Off to try out a twin club today. I went to one about a year ago and for various reasons it didn't work out. Now the boys are bigger it might be easier as they won't need feeding so much. I'll let you know how it goes !


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi ladies

Thanks for the lovely messages.

Twins actually got home on Monday, as they are doing great.  I have to say, all the nurses at the Royal were fantastic and I couldn't ask for better care for both Harry and Lily.

Both are still doing really well, and even though it's tiring, I wouldn't change a thing.

I hope this message finds you all well?

Love, Lorna xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Lorna  - Lovely to hear you are at home with the twins    Bet you're exhausted but I so appreciate your comment you wouldn't change a thing, i was exactly the same.Did you have a natural birth or a c-section?

Minne - Hope your twins club was a success.No such thing here but I do go to a nice parent & toddler group.  Also my Health visitor put me in touch with a lady who has twin girls who are about 18 months old and she just lives about 10 minutes walk away from me so we occasionally meet up which is really nice.  She has lots of good tips and advice which is great.

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - Sarah still poorly with the cold so mainly stayng indoors trying to keep her warm.

A


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning Ladies !


Ahhh lovely to hear your wee ones are home, Lorna. It so takes me back. Life just seems so fab when you are all together and you just can't believe it is real can you ? You will probably find you can rest in some ways easier now then going back and forward to the hospital. 


Their names are lovely. I really liked Harry too but unfortunately I had already used that one on our cat ! Didn't think that one through did I ?! 


I really enjoyed the twin club yesterday. Lots of lovely ladies and nice to let the boys play for a bit too. There were all ages from 6 months onwards. Maybe once you are settled, Lorna, it might be something you'd like to do. That said, it had taken me nearly 16 months to get there !!


Bethliz - I hope Sarah gets better soon. My two both have runny noses but are fine in themselves. They go to nursery on Fridays and today moved from the baby room to the beanie. I felt so sad. They aren't really babies anymore. How did that happen ? Seems like no time I was like Lorna !!


So today is my cooking / cleaning the house day - so best get on ! 


Take care.


M
xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone,

Lorna - congratulations on your new arrivals, and glad you're all doing so well.  How're you getting on with the bf? 

Minnie - glad you enjoyed twins club. I missed mine this lunchtime as went for a cuppa after bookbug instead, but they are great. 

bethlize - we were at our local library rhymntime this morning. Babies love it. Was easier than normal as DP was off work so could come along

symantha - how're you getting on? 

AFM both babies walking and climbing up and down stairs now so in some ways life easier. In others it means youre kept on your toes lots. 
Had a night off teething last night.    Actually got 5 hours sleep. My two are not good sleepers - tho a lot better since I gave up on having them in cotbeds and decided to co-sleep


----------



## bubblicous

i love this wee thread     i dont have twins but i hope you dont mind if i post now and again   


bethliz - i think i live on the wettest place in the planet    


Loran - fab  that your twinnies are home


----------



## Lorna1547

Thanks for the replies ladies.

Babies are putting on weight and health visitor really pleased with them.  Harry now 5lb 15 and Lily 4lb 12.  Both going strong and an absolute joy to be around.

I've started doing half/half with bf and formula, as bf alone was so tiring and to be quite honest with you, a bit much for me at the moment.  Babies don't seem affected by the wee change, and at least they are still getting breast milk.  

Still can't believe they are here  

Hope you are all well? xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  

Lorna - So lovely to hear Harry and Lily are doing well and putting on weight.  I think your plan to bf & formula feed is a very good one, especially if they are happy with it.  I wanted to try bf but had a similar experience in hosptal as I have read from one or two others.  Don't get me wrong the staff at Raigmore were all fabulous in every other way but as both girls were in SCBU the midwives didn't really offer much advice/support with bf after the very 1st night.  IT was as if  they thought it was inevitable that with twins bottle feeing would be required, and there was no way I would have managed it without guidence.  Anyway both girls are happy and healthy and thats all that matters.

Hi Bubs, I love the way you pop up all around the scotland threads, your support and chit chat is always enjoyed and valued  

Mierran- I have just posted a huge long post about bedtime and sleeping habits on the highland thread.  I would feel bad putting it all on here as I've just met you all, they are used to me by now over there,  but feel free to have a look and I'd be more than happy to chat to you some more about it.  Any tips you have on improving sleeping patterns would be very much appreciated

Minnie - So glad the twins club was a success.  It must be wonderful seeing so many twins and having so many twin mummes to chat to under the same roof.  Glad the boys enjoyed it to

Symantha - Hope you are keeping well

AFM - My girls have gone to sleep much earler than usual tonight   Just hoping we get through the night   The dogs in a good mood, She's getting lots of TLC  

Liz
xx

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

aww liz thanks   


lorna - your doing the best for your babies if bf alone was to tiring for you then adding in formula is the best thing to do after all the last thing you babies need is an exhausted mummy this way they are still getting some breast milk but your also getting a bit of a rest


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !


I'm really enjoying this thread ! And lovely to have another Mummy join us, Bubblicious !


Lorna - I tried really hard with the BFing. I had one boy in SCBU and I was in the ward with the other. I've probably mentioned this before but the one with me. Wouldn't latch. The one in SCBU would but initially was being fed through a tube. I did my best to express for both of them but it was never enough. I tried for 4 weeks once we were home but in a way it was like a run away train. I was always in the wrong place. Hungry baby, low supply or I needed to express and I didn't have the time. You are doing a fab job and every little helps. I agree with Bethliz I think there is an assumption with twins that it won't really happen and with small babies they are keen to get the weight gain. By the way I think you have great weights. Both my boys were under 5lbs and they were 35+3 ! 


Re sleeping. We are very lucky both boys sleep very well. They are usually down from 7pm until about 7.30am. I put this down to routine. I'm not a slave to it. But I do think if meal times and general patterns are about the same every day then they fall in to it. Now when they go down at night, after their story they have started to wave at us. It is lovely to know they think bed is a good place to be. They don't sleep much during the day now. We've just dropped the morning nap but I put them down from 12-2 and they do sleep (although there is fair amount of carry on too !!) but I know they are safe and happy and it gives me a chance to get sorted again. I didn't follow any particular books but they sort of fell in to it and I tweaked it here and there. That doesn't mean to say its all been easy DS2 took a lot longer and we ended up trying controlled crying (I know not everyone agrees with this) which worked very well.


I'm definitely going to back to the twin club. I know I should have been going for months but it is amazing how sometimes short trips baffle you !


Bethliz - our cat is the same. At 7 he's roaming around waiting for some cat time.....he doesn't leave my side when the boys are at nursery !


Symantha - how are you doing ? Bet you can't wait to get started now !


AFM - All good here. My boys aren't walking yet. One is very close. But that expression 'in to everything' must have been invented for this age group ! Having some visitors today. Neither have children so we'll probably scare them !  


Have a good weekend !



M
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Having a rather boring day but  have nobody to blame for that but myself  Rather stupidly i have really neglected the washng this last week and this mornng I got to the stage where I felt it was on the verge of being out of contol and definatly needed sortng!This is the 1st time i have really done this since the twins were born (with the exception of the ironing!)and trust me having done it, won't be doing it again in a hurry.  Everywhere I looked this morning i saw piles either needing washed, ironed, sorted or put away!  So that was it, look after the twins and sort the washing, nothing else whatsoever on the agenda today, its workng at least i feel the house no longer looks like the local laundrette!  The only excuses i can come up with for allowing this to happen are the girls colds and the better weather last week inspired me to go out more, but TBH excuses are all they are!

Lorna - hope you are having a lovely day wth the twins.  Are you still at the stage of getting loads of visitors?  I found that a lovely stage but quite tiring also.

Minnie ~ So glad you think the twins club may become a regular outing, somethng for you and the boys to look forward to.  Great to hear how successful you have been with establishing sleeping habits.  I am also trying to achieve this through stickng to routines etc and tweeking things a little when somethings not working.  Although I often feel our progress is quite slow I do feel we are making some, had a very good night last night.  Someone gave me the gina ford  twins book when i was pg,  read it while pg but think it was far to perscriptive and tbh haven't looked at it at all since having the girls.  Love the idea of the waving, will remember that tip for when they can actually do it!

Mierran - Hope you get another night off teething, that is a stage that i don't think i'm to far away from starting and can safely say not looking forward to  

Symantha - Hope you are not too uncomfortable and  managing to get some sleep, the last few weeks can be tough, but exciting at the same time.

Bubs - you are probably right you probably do live on a wetter part of the planet than me but I'm defibatly not far behind you!

Just want to say I'm also really enjoyng this thread   Well thats my break over, back to the washing!

Liz
x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girlies,
                  Soz not posted latley been hectic as of late!!! Was up the prm last night had wee scare that waters had started to go but they had me on heart monitors and monitored contractions which were strong but not 'labour strong' hmmm meaning what excactly lol they checked my urine and cervix appeared closed so were happy to let us home as have scan on monday an water level will be checked then  

nice to hear of twins clubs, i did look on the tamba site but ek one seems obsoleete now and other in paisly area too far to get to :-( be nice to try organise a wee day somewhere for a coffee get a gab and see all the babies.

Hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Symantha,

Glad to hear everythng is fine, after your scare, it must have been quite a worry for you.  It will definatly be reassuring for you to have a scan again tomorrow, good to hear they are keepng a very close eye on you.  What a lovely idea about meeting up and seeing all the babies.  Unfortunatly I doubt I will manage to come due to distance but once your little ones arrive  hope the rest of you manage to do that one day.

Hi to everyone else, hope you all have a lovely Sunday.  Now that I have the washing under control and DH has finished painting the bathroom we are hopng the weather will stay dry and we can have a family day out.  A walk in a forest park is the plan so that Suzzie (the dog) can come too!

Liz
xx


----------



## mierran

Hi everyone

symantha - I go to the EK twins club and it's good fun. its on a friday 12-2 at kirktonholm hall -  def still going and lots of mums. havent checked tamba website re info on it so dont know if it is out of date.    good luck for scan tomorrow

minnie - they'll be walking soon enough.    i tried a little bit of controlled crying but my wee girl just gets into a real panic and really distressed with no hope of sleeping so i gave up on it. 

lorna - you're fine dont worry.And if you want to go to just bf it only takes a few days for your (o)(o) to respond. But dont feel pressured into anything 

bubbilicious - lovely to have another mum here

bethliz - hope you've all had a lovely walk. Hope your two aren't too bad with teething. My wee boy started moaning 3 months before 1st tooth came in.   

AFM had a lovely weekend with friends - just dont want to go back to work tomorrow


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !


Hope you all had a lovely weekend. Great to see the sun for a change, even if it is a bit nippy !


I went to a baby and toddler group this morning round the corner from me. First time again ! It was good. Very busy though and tbh I would recommend the twin club. I think folk understand a bit more that it is hard to keep your eye on two babies constantly ! It was nice again to get out and I met a couple of people I sort of knew. 


Symantha - hope you are doing ok. Those last few weeks can be a bit weird. Never knowing whats what. I didn't have one Braxton Hicks at all and even wasn't really sure I was in labour with my two. I hope you have a good scan today. How far along are you now ?


Bethliz - hope you had a nice walk yesterday. We went to the park for a stroll and had hoped to go for a coffee but it seems most of Edinburgh had the same idea so the twin pram and the coffee shop were not compatible !! I read that Gina Ford book took. Very scary and not a chance. Although sometimes I did glance at it for tips like how many hours during the day they should sleep etc 


Mierran - sounds like you had a good weekend too. Not so easy having to go back to work. I am currently officially job seeking at the moment and I can't exactly say people are falling over themselves to give part time work. I'd like to do 2 or 3 days a week though. I think it would be good in lots of ways so we'll see.


LornaBo - how are things going ? How was you first weekend with the LOs. I remember strangely thinking in those early days that I would get a lie in at the weekend. Forgetting that babies are 7 day a week creatures !! I hope all is going well.


AFM - all good here. As I said job hunting. Feeling strangely unsettled really. In some ways I don't want to go back but in lots of ways (money mostly   ) I think I should. It's about 2 years ago now I became pregnant and going back to work makes me feel guilty as though I am bored with my boys or something. Maybe I have had a few disapproving words and maybe it is the old IVF thing, that we shouldn't ever have bad days or go back to work or ever want a bit of 'me time' etc etc I know we're the same as all other Mums and I certainly don't think any differently for anyone else, just for me. If that makes sense ?!  


Anyway, better go. I am bamboozling myself now. Think I need to eat !!


M
xx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hey hon

Things are going really good at the moment.  It's very tiring but rewarding at the same time (I just wouldn't change it for the world).  Babies are sleeping really well and seem really contented (long may it last).

It's amazing how quickly you pick things up, as just over 2 weeks ago, I couldn't even change a nappy, now I can do it one handed - lol.

How's the job hunting going?  I totally understand how you feel about that hon, as I left my job over a year ago to start IVF (job wouldn't give me time off for hospital etc), and even though I'm not job hunting at the mo, the thought of looking for another job, which I will need to do sometime in the near future, fills me with dread and I will feel guilty.  I suppose everyone feels the same.

Hope you are all well? xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Ha ! You have just reminded me. 


I remember the first night in hospital after I was mobile I was left with DS1. I needed to change his nappy but hadn't a clue ! I used 3 before I realised how the tabs worked.....how embarrassing. I couldn't bring myself to ask one of the midwives how to......


I've been in touch with a few agencies today. I do IT work. I think if I was willing to do 5 days a week I would get a job but I don't so I think it will be hard. I'm giving myself 3 months as nursery fees are incredible for twins....


Make sure you get plenty of sleep when they do. Easier said than done I know when there is washing and ironing to be done !


M
xx


----------



## Lorna1547

Oh, was going to ask a question to you (or any other ladies reading).

I had a c-sec just over two weeks ago, and today, I have a really sore lower back.  It almost feels like AF is about to arrive (I used to get horrendous sore backs just before AF due). 

I'm still bleeding from the surgery, but not too heavy now, and wondered if anyone has experienced the same?

Thanks ladies

L xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Probably best to check with the midwife. I didn't bleed too much. A little bit for a long time but not as much as I imagined I would. I think the breastfeeding makes the womb contract so every time you express or feed you might be feeling things. 


The c-sect is a big op though and I think we forget that, we can't stop and rest, so the recovery might be slower than it should be. You've also been carrying a heavy load for a while so your back is probably feeling the strain.


I had to get an out of hours GP about 2 weeks after the boys came as I had given myself mastitis (I know that isn't spelled correctly!). I think I had over pumped ! I was keen to get the EBM for the boys. I was hot and cold and felt awful. Some antibiotics settled things down though.


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Was half way through writing a long post and I've lost it   I hate it when that happens   I'ts too late for me to write it all again so I'll try again tomorrow, here's a short one instead

Symantha - Hope your scan went well and you're managing to rest as much as possible

Lorna  - Hope the pain in your  back has settled, if not best to get in touch with midwfe or gp for some reassurance.

Minnie-Good luck with the job hunting!  

Mierran - Glad you had lovely weekend, always nice to catch up with friends when you have the chance!

AFM _ Had a lovely walk on Sunday, and had another lovely day yesterday.  DH had to go to Inverness for work so I decided to go too.  It's the nearest city to me, 1 hour 30 mins from home  My Aunt and Uncle looked after the girls for the afternoon and I went shopping! Mainly window shopping as I am very conscious of the fact I only have 2 months of maternity pay left, to be followed by 3 months unpaid leave!  I did buy a few small things though.  It was so nice to have a change of scenery!  Mama's and Papas has just opened in Inverness, It was my 1st time ever in a Mama and Papas store!  It was just georgeous! Such nice things! Won't be going back though until I am back at work and they have a sale on!Very expensive, especially when buying for two!  

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi,

Back to try and rewrite some of what I had written last night, better not get lost this time  

Lorna - How are you today honey?  Really do hope you are feelng better.  Don't know if any of ths will help but my gp told me told she expected bleeding to stop around 6 weeks after op, mine actually took 9 weeks but was never painful or heavy so i was only a little concerned about the time it took, was jolly glad when it did though!She also said af can come back after 4 weeks, not sure if breast feeding makes a dfference to that.  Lets face it if your bleeding anyway its a bit hard to tell if you have af  I think i did as bleeding definatly got heavier then lighter again! /lke minnie has said you must be so careful after c-section.  For some unknown reason I got a very sore hip a few days after I came home from hospital and had to have a few weeks of physio to sort it out!  One good thing came out of that though, as well as helping me with my hip the physotheripist also gave me lots of help with toning my tummy!   Was shocked to hear you had to leave your job as you were having tx   Never mind don't give it a 2nd thought right now, just enjoy every minute with your 2 lovely bundles of joy   

Minnie - Had to laugh at your nappy story, Both Anna & Sarah were in SCBU, Anna came back to us 1st but before we before we got to take her along to our room we were shown how to clean her bum and put on a nappy.  We then had to do it under observation, pressure or what!  
Like I said last night, really do wish you all the best with job hunting.  Have you heard of the kiddycare vouchers you can get that will help towards childcare costs?  If not let me know & I'll give you more details, not saying they'll make a huge difference but lets face it every lttle helps.

Mierran - wll let you know about teething when t comes, the girls have their 1st dental appointment next week, seems a bt pointless when they have no teeth  

must go for now, both girls crying

Liz
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


Will pop on again later ! I had (like Bethliz) written a reasonably long post but couldn't post. Then I realised DS2 has switched the broadband off. He was grinning at me like a right wee cheeky monkey!


Off to soft play.


Catch up later!


M


----------



## Bethliz

Just back to finish my post from this mornng, I'll get there eventually!

Think today is the day i am going to have to start havng eyes on the back of my head  Anna turned right over from her back onto her tummy last night for the 1st time!  She's done it again today so it wasn't just a flukeI am so proud of her, for a couple of reasons, everybody thinks Sarah will be the 1st to do most things but Anna has proved everyone wrong on this occasion!  Not to be outdone Sarah can almost do it so I put her on her tummy today and she proceeded to do a 180 degree turn on her tummy.One minute she was facing the tv, the next minute she was facing me!  I just get the feeling we're not too far away from being on the move!  Although its going to be lovely i'm guessing its also when the trouble starts in some ways!

Minnie - Hope your cheeky monkey's enjoy their soft play   We're off to swmming, looking forward to chatting later

liz
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi there !


Soft play was good. The one we go to is ideal for younger children and it so quiet during the week. At one point there was just us and another Mum and her wee boy. They love it.  Just great that they can roam around and explore. Bethliz, it sounds like you'll be hunting down somewhere soon too ! It's lovely when they start doing new things. It doesn't seem long since my boys were at your stage. I remember when they started moving around their cot. I couldn't understand how they could turn themselves upside down and got quite a fright!  My DS2 was in NCU for a while and was a bit slower at doing things. However, some things he's so fab at and always make sure people know that he was first at some things. DS1 is a more physical baby but DS2 is very good with food etc. So I really know where you are coming from.


I haven't heard about the kiddycare vouchers. Can you let me know ? As you say every little helps.


Your trip to Inverness sounds good. I think it is important to get a wee bit time out now and again. My folks are coming up next week so I might try and get a wee break if I can. Even if it is just for an hour or so. We don't really have anyone nearby so it's good to take advantage when I can.


Lorna - how are you doing ? Hope your back is a bit easier. I didn't get AF again for ages after and when I did it was a horror. It's taken all this time for it to calm itself down again.


Symantha - how are you doing ? How was your scan ?


Mierran - Do you have a battery pack these days ? I seem to need more energy than ever. Although I do feel I get a full work out everyday !


Two of the girls on my antenatal class have announced pregnancies in the last few days. I feel a bit odd. Delighted for them but a bit sad that we won't be able to again. However, in a way I'm sort of relieved that I won't have to go the stress of treatment again....


Right best go. Early night is calling ! Twin club tomorrow.


Did anyone see 15 Kids and Counting last night. How do they manage ?!


M
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Minnie,

Dh has been in charge of plans to use vouchers, but hopfully this will give you an idea for now. I will ask him which websites he has been using when he gets back from walking the dog. I am a teacher so work for council who are already signed up to them. DH works for a private company, he is going to ask his boss to sign up, we are hopng it will be fairly straight forward.

Bubs - Never done this before, but think its ok to direct people to other websites, noticed other people have done it, sorry if I'm doing anything wrong 

www.moneysavingexpert.com › Income & Family

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/childcare/

Away to put these little girls in their cots, both asleep so here's hoping they stay that way 

Liz
x

/links


----------



## MinneMouse

Bethliz - thanks for this. I'm suffering from severe baby brain but DH has already signed up to these. He's been putting money aside since March/April last year. He checked it last night and we should have enough to get us started and if I don't get a job I'll be taking them out anyway. Three days a week for the boys is now coming in at more than our mortgage ! Argggghhh! I'm interested in hearing you are a teacher. Is it primary or secondary ? I've been thinking of doing the PGCE off and on for years but with treatment etc it never was a priority. Now seems a good time but I've heard the job situation isn't so good these days. 


Off to twin club now !


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Minnie,

Don't worry about beng mistaken about vouchers, I probably confused you, I am sure they have a more offical name than kiddicare vouchers, thats just what dh has always referred to them as!

Hope twins club was as enjoyable for you and the boys as your last visit.  I would just love to go to one, however its not likely to happen, as far as I know there about 7 twin families within a 10 mile radius of my home, (me being one of them) one family the twins are already at primary school, another already at school age nursery, don't know much about 2 of the familes, have seen them/said hello but not got any further, occasionally chat briefly to one mum but she lives 10 miles away and horay  the other only lives 1o mins walk away from me, she also has twin girls and we have become quite friendly   Shouldn't complain the parent and toddler group I go to is lovely and I really have made some nice friends there!  I really enjoyed it today as for the 1st time I felt the girls were able to play with some of the toys properly, they are growing up so fast!  Thia makes me feel happy   but a little sad also!  Like you I know this is my one shot at going through all the different baby stages, my heart says just one more, my head knows it is highly unlikely  I have the exact same feelings as you when people I know anounce 2nd/3rd pregnacies! think I've decided not to watch the current series of OBEM, it's just going to make me feel too broody! watched it last year when I was pg not exactly the best plan of action but just couldn't resist!   I am a primary teacher, i will send you a pm re courses/jobs etc over the next day or so  I love teaching but it was an extremely challenging job  for the many years I was ttc. Being surounded by children 5 days a week made the heartache of not being able to have my own unbearable at times, especially on sports day and at christmas concerts when lots of younger sibling were around, the school I work at is relatively small and no fewer than 5 of my collegues feel pregnant during the time I was trying, there was quite literally nowhere to hide! I now feel so blessed to have my two little princesses and wish I could wave a magic wand and give everyone on this site who is still wating  their wish. Sending  to anyone reading this who is still waiting.  

Hi to everyone else/ Hope everythng is ok wth you Samantha

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

Liz - no its ok to put links up


----------



## Clara29

Hi girls

Was having a sleepless night last night and stumbled across your thread...OK if i join you?

I am 25 weeks pregnant with twins and loving it   Been keeping really well but still have the worry that things could still go wrong   

Anyone got any advise on what bottles to buy?  I intend to breastfeed but was going to buy some bottles/steriliser etc in one of the sales that i keep seeing advertised.  Are these Dr Brown bottles really worth the extra money?

Looking forward to all the twin chat and support we can give each other xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend  

Welcome Clara and congratulations on beng 25 weeks pregnant with twins, glad to hear everythng is going well.
I'm afraid I've never heard of Dr Brown bottles so can't comment on them, however we happen to have 2 different types of bottles advent & boots, advent are great but I would advise against boots, nothing wrong with them re babies drinkng from them, the problem with them is the measurement markings on them are transparent and very dfficult to see when you are pouring in the water.On the advent bottles they are blue and clear as day.  Its amazing how such a small thing can make a big diffrence to how much you lke/dislike using something.

Lorna - Hope your two little ones are still growing strong, putting on weight and letting you get some sleep!

Mirerran- How are you and your two little ones?  Hope they are getting some respite from teething and having some fun!

Symantha - How is everything with you?  Hope those little ones are behaving and not kicking you too much!

Minnie - Hope you got my pm re teaching.  I'll try to send you the next installment soon  

AFM - Anna and Sarah sat in their high chairs for the 1st time yesterday and they seemed to like them. They must be reasonably comfy, Anna dropped off to sleep in hers after a little while!  Hope she had sweet dreems.  They are away out for a walk with DH and the dog right now so I must go and tidy, my parents are coming to stay for a couple of nights on Wed so I must take advantage of every opportunity I have between now and then, (lets face it there wont be many!  ) to gethe house in order!

Liz
x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all doing well?

Babies are doing great, and got weighed again on Friday.  Harry now 6lb 13 and Lily 5lb 7, so they are becoming little chub chubs  

I'm getting ok sleep, but wouldn't have it any other way.

Love, Lorna xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !


Hope you all had a good weekend.


Welcome Clara and congratulations on carrying twins. Its a lovely thing to do. I felt like I was walking on air and sometimes got so carried away I even fainted !


I used Avent bottles. Although I started out with Nuk ones which had an orthodontic teat. I was trying to breast feed and the midwives in the hospital recommened this type as it was closer to a nipple and they felt it might help things along. That said my other twin (in SCBU) was given milk through a normal teat and the midwive there said babies can go from Mum to a bottle quite easily. So who knows ?! 


LornaBo - Glad to hear your little ones are doing well. It is amazing how chubby they get quickly. By the time mine were 4/5 months old we were calling them Grant and Phil Mitchell....very scary !


BethLiz - Thanks for PM. I have replied to you. Glad to here the high chairs have gone down well. Are you starting weaning. 


Right best get on.


M
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Symantha - I hope you are ok ? You have been very quiet ! Thinking of you and hope you + 2 are all doing fine.


M
xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies do you mind if I join?

Just stumbled across this thread. I'm currently 15 weeks pregnant with twins after ICsi at gri. Still a bit sick although it seems to be settling this week thankfully.

Hope you are all well x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi allymcbeal,

Lovely to have you on board alley, Sorry to hear you are still suffering sickness, hopefully it won't last too much longer!

This wee group is growing nicely.  Lots of fun twin chat, advice and support ahead!  Hope the week ahead is a good one for everyone.   
Liz


----------



## Clara29

Hi Ally and welcome   I have just joined too.

I seemed to avoid sickness but wanted to feel sick so i would know something was happening  

Had a bit of weird vision today - it was like silver snow flakes falling in front of my eyes.  Anyone else had anything like that?

Thanks for all the advise on bottles girls, it a whole new world!  Think you get a 20% discount with TAMBA off Avent so could be going for them  

Clara xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ally !


Welcome to the thread. I'm really enjoying it.


I was lucky. No real sickness at all, a bit queasy in the mornings but nothing major. Unfortunately at the very end I could barely eat as I was so 'full' and was actually sick a couple of times then. I have a theory that's why my boys came early. The grub situation was getting bad !


Clara - I started fainting a bit about your stage. It was always in the morning. I drove to work and it was terrible. They reckoned it was to do with the bump size and sitting in one position. I nearly crashed the car once. Wasn't allowed to drive after that ! However, I was given iron tablets which helped as I was also anaemic (v common for twin Mums). I had a few funny faints in the office too. One involved staggering up the office, collapsing against the bosses office window and sliding all the way down. Thankfully he was out at the time !!


M
x


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi thanks for the welcome x

Clara I had that at the beginning and was a bit faint with it. I think it can be blood pressure related hope it settled xx


----------



## bubblicous

Clara - in still breast feeding my little boy when I'm using bottles which is very rarely we use the tommy tippie closer to nature they are really good


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Have just read on another thread that OBEM tonight is about a couple who have had ivf and has resulted in a multiple birth.  May be worth watching!

Today has been very special, Anna and Sarah are 6 months old today   
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Sorry everyone, if anybody read my post just before OBEM and watched it as a result, I've just realised I gave you the wrong info.  Read the other thread too quickly, I believe there was an IVF story, but they had multple go's not a multple birth.  I didn't actually see it as my parents are here and they wanted to watch masterchef, but I recorded it. I have however just reread the  thread and realised my mistake   I'm sure the ivf aspect of it would have been of interest anyway.  Sorry once again.

Clara - Can't help with the vision question, didn't have anything like that.  Hope it has settled, if not I would definatly give your midwife or gp a phone just to check it out.

Ally - Hope you have had a ms free day.  I was very lucky.  I did have it but only occasionally

Minnie - Hope the boys are having a lovely time with their grandparents

Lorna - I bet you are noticing wee changes with your twins every day.  Enjoy every minute

Mirrean - What new tricks are your two up too?

Symantha - Thinking of you and hoping that lots of rest and care help you through the last wee part of your pregnancy

Bubs - Nice to hear from you

AFM - As I said in my last post my wee girls are 6 months today!  I just don't know where the time has gone!    It's lovely having my parents here to celebrate such a wonderful occasion! Sarah can now flip over from her back to her tummy too!  

Night all

Liz
x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Liz hon (and all the other ladies)

That's fantastic news that Sarah can now do wee flips from her back to tummy (It really won't be long before they are crawling/walking and into everything  ).

Yes, I am noticing changes every day with Harry and Lily.  Harry now weighs 7lb 15 and Lily 6lb 1.  Can't believe the rate they are putting on weight, but I suppose that's pretty common at this stage.

Going on a wee shopping spree today with hubby, whilst nana looks after the twins   I haven't been shopping for ages, and it will be nice to nearly fit into my normal size (I say nearly   lol).

I hope you are well hon? xxxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hi Ladies,
              Sorry for the long delay in posting, Thank you for all your thoughts  

Sadly i had became unwell over the past few weeks with constant sickness both food and liquids and as result had few fainting episodes so i have been in the royal ward 68 for few days getting iv fluids and sickness jabs etc now managing to keep the food and drink down so allowed home which is such a relief!!!! Both babies are doing well been on the monitors bloomin constantly as of late (pain in bum when u need widdle every 30mins).

Hope all the twinnies are doing well and everyone is fit and healthy

Sym


----------



## MinneMouse

Oh Sym, so sorry to hear you've not been well. Glad you are getting lots of good care. You are on the home straight now.


Hospitals can be horrible. I had a night in before the boys arrived and was not a happy bunny but I knew I was in the right place.


I'm with you on the monitors......I nearly killed the midwife who said 'We'll just do another 20 mins to be sure' when I was in labour !!


Take care of yourself. Feet up and lots of daytime tele !


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Symantha,

So glad to hear you are on the mend and delighted to hear both the babies are fighting fit.  Those twin monitors are a complete nightmare.  I got preclampsia at 30 weeks and was admitted on two occasions before going into hospital to give birth. On that occassion i was in for 3 days before my c-section.  Every blooming day the monitor was attached and was on it for ages, they need to be better designed! kept gong from one heartbeat to two back to one and so on!  You take care, just think it won't be long now till you meet your littl ones!

Hi to everyone else, hope you have all had a good weekend!  Ours has been so so.  The girls are taking really well to solids, Sarah especially, she is just a guzzle guts   The not so good news is they have both started teething in earnest and Anna is really suffering.   For the time being wll definatly have to accept that we are taking a step backwards and are not going to have our full nights beauty sleep!.  Oh well never mind, its all part and parcel of being a mummy and  wouldn't change it for the world!Just a quick question, has anyone put their twins in different rooms during teething so they don't disturb each other when they wake?  I can't say i'm keen on the idea but wonder if it is worth a try   

liz
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !


Hope you are all well. Esp Symantha ! 


Bethliz - Have you tried Teetha granules. Someone told me they were like magic and they really are. My DS2 used to get himself in a right old lather and just taking these seemed to calm him down instantly. I think the bonjela teething gel is good too. I've used it before and after feeds as I believe that aggravates things. I haven't separated the boys since they went in to their cotbeds at 6 months but that is partly to do with the cots really being too big to move very easily. My DS1 is a good sleeper and I have been in dealing with a screaming DS2 and he slept through it. I would try to keep them together if you can otherwise you might keep them apart longer than you planned and it might get harder. I know it is hard when they aren't sleeping. We used to move them about when they were still in the moses baskets in the evening though. Have you a Sophie the Giraffe ? If not I recommend one. Our boys loved Sophie and still have a chew from time to time. You can get a them on Amazon.


Lorna - How was your shopping trip ? It will amaze you how the weight comes off. I bought jeans 2 or 3 months after the boys were born and they are now swimming on me. I am wearing my skinny cords which I bought just before I was pregnant and never though they'd see the light of day again ! I think running around after 2 wee ones keeps you trim ! My tummy is still a bit tender though. Not at the scar but up a bit. Nothing major though and a nice reminder of my bump !


AFM - This is my last week of the boys being at home. Next week they start nursery 3 days a week and I will start job hunting properly. The nursery fees are a lot so I can only do it for a 2/3 months so I need to find something. However, I think I might be quite happy not working for a while (other than the lack of money !!). Boys are great. I think we had our first step last night. In the bathroom. DS1 took a step towards Daddy ! (Not Mummy though !!  ). I think he'll be off soon. Went to a good baby and toddler group yesterday. Not far from where we live so I could walk so that was nice. Off to twin club again on Thurs. Really enjoying that. 


Right. Best get on.


Happy Tuesday !


M
x


----------



## SWEET73

Hi everyone! I'm 32 weeks pregnant with twin girls so looking forward to seeing them! Growth scan last week showed both babies are 4lbs each still being sick! I've been sick all the way through not good! Iron levels haven't been great doc gave me liquid iron so hope that helps. Xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Evening Ladies

This thread really made me smile      I posted on here last year whilst going through IVF at the GRI, for some reason I cannot find the thread or it keeps coming up error  im gutted as I know a lot of ladies were expecting about now so hope they are all well!!!  I recognise a few names on here so thats good!!!

I successfully fell pregnant after my first cycle of IVF with ICSI last year and am delighted to say that my amazing twin babies arrived on 17 Nov 2011 - I was 35 weeks exactly but they were absolutely fine and we were home 5 days later...  Last year was just an incredible journey and I still pinch myself and tell myseld how blessed I am.  We named them Scott and Conor and they were roughly 6lb each.

Anyway just wanted to share that and wish you girls all the health and happiness in the world.  

I could talk about treatment/pregnancy/twins till im blue in the face so feel free to ask any questions.....

Lots of Love

Fiona xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Good Morning,  

Lovely to meet you Fiona and Sweet,  

I am so happy this wee thread is gaining momentun, lots of happy twin chat ahead   

Fiona - Lovely to hear you and your wee boys are all happy and healthy

Sweet - Sounds like you are having a bt of a rough time, have you been sick all the way through?  Never mind your nearly there and it will all be worth it a hundred times over!!! My twin girls are now six months old, just don't know where the time has gone!

Symantha - Hope you are feeling better honey   Have you had any further check ups?  

Minnie - Hope the boys enjoy their extra nursery days, they propably will, they'll probably get up to lots of mischief knowing that mummy's not there to keep an eye on them   

Hi to every one else, haven't forgotten about you, just have to go, Anna has just woken up

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi, back again

Lorna - Hope your wee ones are still growing, delighted to hear you managed to go out on a wee shopping trip, going out and about in the early days takes lots of organising but its so nice to do, one things for sure, Harry and Lilly will draw in the crowds  

Clara - Hope your vision has improved and you are keepng well

Mirriam - How are you and your little ones doing?

Ally - Hope you are keeping well and sickness s continuing to ease or gone completly

Bubs - Ruaridh looks likes lke he's going to be a cars and dumper truck wee boy fun, fun, fun!

Have I missed anyone? so sorry if I have, a huge hello to all the twins too! Hope you all have a fun filled day

AFM - Had a bit of a tough week, teething, broken dishwasher, and 24 hour sickness bug(me, not the girls thankfully) + a few other minor things as well have all contributed to this but never mind I'm almost feeling back to my normal self so that will help, still got a broken dishwasher 
though 

Quick question - As I was giving the girls their breakfast this morning it just jumped into my head. Weaning is gong really well, the grlas are really enjoying their solds and I am tryng to give them solids 3 times a day now. Just wandering if I should be trying to introduce the idea of having a drink at the same time as food rather than just after. At the moment I am just giving them mlk in a bottle after each meal, aiming to take out the lunch time bottle when they seem ready. Should I try a tommy tippee cup. They can both cope with short spells of holding their bottles, Sarah can do t for a longer time than Anna. If Igive them fluid whle eating should it be mlk, water or mild juice? Any advice much appreciated!

Hope you all have a great day, I need to plan a *DAY* out, without the twins. not that i want to leave them but the sooner DH has to look after them for a *whole* day the better. He is on an avelanch awareness course today. As I said above I've not been very well this week so his advice for me as he was gettng ready to go ths morning was, why don't you go to bed for a wee while this afternoon!!!!!!! *Men!!!!!!!!!!!*

Must go and plan todays menu! Does anyone ever find themselves thinkng somethings not quite right, the twins are fine dinng whle we're having beans on toast 

Please accept my apologies for my terrible spelling - the i on my computer doesn't work very well, thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it 

Liz
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Evening ladies !


Hope you are all well. Just a quicky from me. DH is off to pick up a nice curry for us...mmmmm. Saturday night treat !


Welcome Fiona and Sweet ! 


Fiona nice to see you on this board too ! Hope you are coping well with the first few months of being a Mummy.


Sweet - sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. I was given iron tablets as I had a few nasty faints. However they made me feel a bit crap. So I used to only take them a couple of times a day or when I thought I could stomach it. Not long now though until you meet your girls.


Liz - hope you are feeling better today. Its hard when you don't have someone close by just to take the girls for a while. Re the drinks when eating. I would say (not that I'm an expert at all !!) if they are getting on fine I would give them an odd sip of water from a 'sippy' cup. Not too much though or it might put them off their food. They probably won't be able to do it themselves yet but just a wee sip now and then. Down here the HV was supposed to give you a cup at 6 months. Mine didn't (she was a bit of a dither!) and I have to confess I was a bit behind really. You don't always know do you ? But I bought some avent ones which were a bit leaky. However, we have Vital Baby ones and some Boots own and they get on fine with them. You are meant to take the wee bit out of them to make them free flow so that it isn't like sucking if you get my drift. Oh yes, I think the water should be cooled boiled. Although I ended up just using bottled water (maybe that was wrong though!!). Anyway, sounds like you are doing fab !!


AFM. We've been out this pm. Our NCT group meet once a month so today was our day. Always nice to see how everyone is doing and how those tiny babies are such wee people now. We were at a soft play so the boys had fun. I am still amazed how they have changed and grown so quickly. To think they started off in the size below Tiny Baby in sleepsuits !


Right best sign off. Hope you have a good Saturday night. Think I'll see if I can find a film on Virgin.


M
xx


----------



## Clara29

Hello girls

Not been on for a while but trying to read up on everyone's news.

I have been keeping well but in the last few weeks have really sore joints and carpal tunnel syndrome (which sounds a lot worse than it is) so just been at the physio for some advise and splints to wear at night.

Had our twins anti natal last week and it really felt like this is actually happening!  They said to sleep the twins together and not to swaddle them which is opposite to what i was going to do.  Any twins mums got any advise?

Will try and keep up to date more xxx


----------



## bubblicous

clara - R isnt a twin but i never swaddled him and ive found it easier that way my girls were both swaddled at night and tbh it was a bit of a pain 
im guessing saying not to swaddle them is so perhaps they can reach out and feel each other after all they will have spent 9 months next to each other so they will fnd the other as comfort id imagine 
glad to hear your doing well


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Clara,


That is really good you have been able to do a twin antenatal class. I don't know if that was around a couple of years ago for us. We did the NHS one which ran on the same day as the twin clinic - so I missed 2 out of 4 but we also did NCT but I never met any other twin mummies.


Anyway, I'll stop waffling. I'm in two minds about babies sleeping together. Sadly, one of my boys was in special care so they were split up a few hours after being born. I was really sad about that as I thought the should be together. However, what I did once they were home was to put them in the same moses basket during the day when I could keep an eye on them. They were both swaddled in blankets as being prem they had to be kept super cosy. However, I heard a horrendous story on FF about a lady with twins who not long after coming home from hospital nearly lost one or both. They were in together and had become overheated and I think were unconscious and unresponsive by the time the paramedics arrived. Thankfully everything was fine but it seems there is a risk here. Its all very confusing. On one hand it is lovely for them to be together and we kept being told to have loads of layers on them to keep them warm but on the other hand if the room is too hot the risk of cot death goes up. Anyway at night I had them split up. One on either side of the bed. I'm sure they miss the comfort but I suppose it is handy if you have one up feeding and don't have to waken the other.


Be interested to hear what the other girls think.


M


PS I wouldn't bother buying the swaddling bag things. I did and never used them. We just used blankets (in a fashion!).


----------



## Bethliz

Hello,

Just lost the post I spent the last 15mins writing, why does that happen sometimes  

Twns clubs, clinics and anti-natal classes - don't have/never had any of those!   Need to move,  I wish   Living in the highlands is nice but some things drive me crazy, no decent shops or airport nearly and livng an hour and a half away from the hospital I gave birth in was a real pain too, especially on the two occasions I was admitted before I went in to have my two beautiful girls, anyway enough moaning twns sleeping arragements, this was my experience

The girls have never slept together, both were in SCBU taken in 12 hours apart, when I got to see them both the following day, they weren't even in the same room   It made me so sad so that was quickly changed.  When I had them both back in my hospital room with me, that didn't happen on the same day, I just didn't feel there was enough room for the 2 of them in the wee cots they were given. Anna was 5 13 and Sarah was 5 1 but anna had quite a big frame, she stll is.  When we got home they slept in separate moses baskets in our roo until they were 5 1/2 months old.  As much as i wanted to make it last a lttle longer anna was bursting out of hers and  wanted to move them at the same tme so they moved nto their cot beds next door.  Luckily they were both happoy bunnies straight away!   Althogh this was the 1st time they could have been together, I thought it was best to stick to what they were used to!

We swaddled them using blankets at 1st Anna loved t, Sarah hated it, whe just tried to wrggle out of it every time!  That was a sign of things to come she is still a real wriggler   

I'm guessing every set of twins is diffeent and you just need to wait and see what works when they are here!  Not sure if thats gong to help anyone at all but ts always nice to share experiences!

Hope everyone is well  

Must go and attack some housework

liz
x


----------



## Clara29

Thanks for the advise girls    Think we are just going to wait and see what the babies like best when they arrive    We have just bought a travel cot for downstairs so will try and sleep them together but if that doesn't work at least it will turn into a play pen so not a total waste of money.

Bethliz - must have been scary expecting twins when you live in the highlands - I'm so glad we live 5 minutes from the hospital!

Minnemouse - I was thinking about doing an NCT class but dh thinks we've spent enough money already so might have to give it a miss.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Hope everybody is well 

Wanders shall never cease! Its only 8.30pm and both the girls are asleep







Just out of interest what is an NCT class? I'm guessing it is something else that is not available to people who live in the bonne highlands! 

Forgot to mention, Sarah now officially has a tooth, she looks soooooooooooooo cute!









Liz xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is well. I'm full of the cold, pretty miserable too. Haven't been on for ages been busy bee.
Looking for advice on twin prams. Went looking on Saturday and it's a minefield, not much choice for twins really. Everyone recommending icandy which look fab but I found it heavy and fiddly. Don't really like the idea of one behind the other either. We liked the design of mamas and papas duet but no one keeps it in stock to have a play with first, apparently it's really long.

Any advice much appreciated thanks


----------



## spooq

Hi Alison,

If you have a look at a discussion thread about prams for twins, you'll get some good info: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235172.0

I've read all 87 pages 

Suzi
x


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks never thought to go there x


----------



## MinneMouse

Ally - I would advise thinking about what you want before you look if you see what I mean. I didn't want a huge wide pram as I am out and about a lot, in and out of shops etc so I had decided to go for an in-line one. When we started looking tbh the only one really was the iCandy Pear. Which is what we went for. We found a lot of prams weren't suitable from birth.


We've been happy with the iCandy. It is very comfy for the babies. It can be a fiddle putting it up and down but I am a whizz now. I'm expecting a call from Ferrari soon to work in their pit lane ! We have bought a cheapy Gracco side by side though. Its very light and can turn on a postage stamp. Its great for taking the boys to nursery as I have to fold it and take it down stairs for storage. However, it just isn't so comfy for them. I can see that. The iCandy is much better. I swap the boys around so they are never stuck in the back. That is a downside really but that only comes in to play later on and you can't keep buying a new pram every year ! I think you just need to find one that ticks most boxes. I know I have looked at some now which I think would be better for them at the age they are now but I know wouldn't have worked for me in the early  days. So it is swings and rounabouts really !


Sorry to have been awol for a while. I have had a horrendous kidney infection and am only now coming to.


Bethliz - NCT is the National Childbirth Trust. There is probably a branch near you. A lot of folk do the NCT ante natal classes as they tend to be in the evenings or weekends so allow Dads to be more involved. They also encourage you to all keep in touch. I have to say I've found the friends I made amazing. There were 11 couples in our group and we are all still pals and meet up once a month with Dads and sometimes have nights out etc.


Happy Friday ladies !!


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Ally, we spent ages looking for prams and are very happy with our choice. We bought the city select twin duo, we think it will last for as long as we need it. It is a front/back one which makes doors etc easier. You can position the twins in so many diffrent positions they can even face each other!! Haven't tried that position yet though so can't comment any further on that! We bought carry cots with it which we used for the 1st five months. Although one is always lower than the other, you can see them both and can swap them around at any time, I always try to remember who was at the top each time we go out and then swap them for our next trip. Our one worry was its name *city* select. Dh and I often go out walking in forst parks as we have a very active dog! We asked in some detail whether it would be suitable for this purpose, and were assured it is up for the job and so far so good, touch wood we have had no probs! It was quite expensive when all the seperate components were put together but we have no regrets! I don't think any twin buggy is perfect, getting the frame in and out of the boot is the part i like the least. Good luck, keep us posted on what you decide!

Minne - So glad to hear you are on the mend, bet the boys are glad to have mummy lookng after them again!Glad you met so many lovely friends at NCT group, i would have loved something like that!

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Suzi

87 pages!!! I'm impressed!!!!!!

Liz
x


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks ladies for your advice, after much thought and searching I think we are gonna go with the City select too, liked it better than icandy. Mamas and papas customer service was dreadful and none of the stockists in Scotland have it to see.... So totally put off that one.

Ps Suzi I did look at all 87 pages, was a bit obsessed by it. It's such a lot of money to spend just keen to get it right or will need to listen to dh moaning!!! Read loads of reviews etc and iCandy and city select seem to be the top choices.

Hope everyone is well, have a stinky cold so off to bed xx


----------



## MinneMouse

I'm not on commission or anything but John Lewis used to have the iCandy. Both in Glasgow and Edinburgh. Your then get a 2 year guarantee as standard. However, it sounds like you have made your choice anyway !


----------



## Bethliz

hi ally,

not sure where you live just letting you know we got our city selectfrom the stirlng pram centre.

liz


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks liz and minniemouse I live in bridge of weir about 20 miles from Glasgow, have phoned loads of places today and the pram centre seem to have it in again in Glasgow. Gonna head in tomorrow and have a look and will head to John Lewis just to have a look at icandy and have another look.

Hope you guys are well xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Ally

I think there is a good chance John Lewis is likely to have the city select also, they did in edinburgh when we were looking it just so happened it was easier for us to get to stirling as we were coming home from the borders and bypassing stirlng anyway so we popped in.

Hope everybody else is well!

How are you Samantha?  Hope you are still keeping well.  Not long to go now!

Liz


----------



## MinneMouse

I think buying the pram is the hardest part. It was for us. I was also quite nervous about the whole thing and didn't want to tempt fate. In fact I was about 25 weeks before I bought anything and even then it was just a few vests and stuff.


Our boys arrived early though and we hadn't had our delivery from JL. The moses baskets were on a delay and we had to choose some other ones. I was so ready to get out of the hospital and we had no car seats, pram, moses baskets but DH sorted it all out and was literally unpacking just what we needed to let me and DS1 home. DS2 stayed another 3 days and DH was a pro by then !! 


Its all good fun though, enjoy it all ! 


Bethliz - how are you ? I'll be in touch. Just about back to my old self.


Right off to pick my wee monkeys up ! Can't wait to hear what they've been doing today.   


M
x


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Ladies,

Sorry for the lack of posting, had a nightmare few weeks again resulting in me being taken into the royal again   my mucas plug has departed and 1 of the water sacks round twin 1 now empty having on and off contractions then took a bleed like a period which they cant find the reasoning for as emergency scan shows no probs with cords placenta etc infact both babies seem extremelly healthy although on wednesday twin 2 gave us a fright when on the trace his heartrate dropped down between 80-100   i was told to get my dh in asap that they were looking to deliver then out of blue it picked up again Phewwwww!!!!! was discharged on Friday evening and had loads of braxton hicks all weekend but was in for growth scan and twins clinic yesterday and again everything with twins is amazing on scan but discussed birthing plan with the Dr and have decided an elective c section would be best option so booked in for 15th march   dont think ill make it somehow but nice to have date. xxxx

Ally - The city select is on show at the glasgow pram centre and also totspot at the trongate and from all the ladies ive spoken to the pram centre seems to be the cheapest option for this as they do price match and better it by 10% and if u have tamba card they discount you further.

Im  picking my Icandy up on the 1st March sooooo excited to get it home but going to b fun keeping the shinny frame scratch free haha

Hope everyone is doing well xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Symantha

You poor thing   One things for sure you've got two little babies in there who are determind to come into the world fighting fit!!!!!  i'm sure evryones taking good care of you and all you can do is relax and take it easy as much as possible!  Keeping everything crossed that the 15th will be the twins birth day but if its a little earlier we'll all be here to celebrate their safe arrival with you!  Sending you lots of hugs  

Ally - Enjoy your shopping trip tomorrow!  

Minnie - Sounds like your recent illness has taken a lot out of you!  Hope the boys have had a fab day at Nursery

Hi to everyone else, hope all pregnant ladies, bumps and twins are dong well!!!!

AFM - Not much news really, have been quite tired recently but everythngs fine and the girls are doing well, just waiting for Sarah to start crawling, I know its going to be sooner rather than later!!  Anna prefers a more relaxing way of lfe, cuddles, cuddles and more cuddles!!!!!!!!!

Liz
xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies,


Symantha - so sorry to hear that you have been in hospital again. You must be fed up of the place. I know it is worse before than after. I only had 1 night in before the boys and I was miserable but when the arrived I was quite happy to be there tbh. At least you have a date to aim for now. I am surprised they aren't doing it sooner. But I'm no expert ! 


Bethliz - would you believe it. I have another UTI ! So I was at Dr again yesterday (with boys, half an hour to wait, not a good experience !) so I am now on my fourth antib. Feel ok just a bit tired.


Well, I dropped the boys off this morning and then headed to John Lewis. I dropped out iCandy off a couple of weeks ago. We were finding the steering a bit heavy. Anyway, it had been returned with new front wheels and a note saying that it was a goodwill gesture as it was a result of lack of maintenance ! Ooops ! Well, how are you meant to find time to clean the wheels and oil them when you have 2 babies ! Anyway, feels much better and it also goes to show that both JL and iCandy are good on the customer service side of things as we didn't pay a penny. The girl that served me was the one we saw when we bought everything. She'll not remember me but I had a flash back to being heavily pregnant and being blown away by the choices and all the stuff we needed.....


I did treat the boys to some clothes too. They had some lovely stuff. I know I haven't been well but the woman at the checkout asked why I was buying two shirts the same size and I said it was twins and she asked me if it was my grandchildren !! Cheeky ! I know I'm looking a bit ropey and I suppose in theory I could be a Granny but still........!


Anyway, hope you are all well !


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi to everyone  

Symantha = how is everything going?  Hope your two little ones are still keeping warm you are  lookng forward to their arrival in the not to distant future!

Ally - Did you get your pram?

Minne - You must think I've got lost! Wll try to catch up today or tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is keepng well

Liz
x


----------



## Clara29

Hi girls

Sorry not been on for a while, had a bit of a sleepless night a couple of weeks ago, felt really itchy, especially on the palms of my hands.  It was bothering me the next day so phoned and spoke to a midwife at the hospital and she said to come in for a blood test as it can be related to your liver function.  So went in, had a liver function blood test and they called me at 5.30 that night to come straight in as my liver isn't working properly...thank god i phoned!  Was hooked up to a CTG machine to monitor the babies heart beats and put on medication that night, so impressed with the NHS - phoned, tested, results, diagnosed and treated all in the one day!  So they are keeping a close eye on me, have to get CTG monitored twice a week but as we have caught it early the babies should be fine.  Pregnancy is never easy!

Ally - we have gone for the Bugaboo Donkey, been too scared to order early but now only have 6 weeks to go think its time  

Bethliz/Minnemouse - Did you both have a baby gym for your twins?  Not sure what one to go for.  Is there a specific one for twins you would recommend? 

Symantha - Hope you are well and still holding onto your babies x


----------



## MinneMouse

Clara - sorry to hear you haven't been so well. But you a re right. The NHS seem to be excellent at looking after you. I'm not sure if it is different with singletons but I really found I was well looked after with my pregnancy. It is very scary though. Hope you are managing to relax a bit now. I looked at getting a twin gym for the boys. Then someone asked me if they could buy something and I suggested this. The ended up buying us two gyms. Which tbh was actually better. We had one upstairs in our sort of second bedroom which I spent a lot of time in, in the first few weeks and then we had one in our lounge too. The best one is the Fisher Price Jungle theme. It has lights and sounds and they loved it. There is plenty of room for both the babies too. Once they are bigger they will be on to something else. 


Right best get on. I'm clearing out the 'under the stairs' and it may take some time....


Hi everyone else !


M
x


----------



## spooq

Hiya ladies, hoping that its okay to join you here   

I'm just about 15 weeks preg with twins after our 3rd ICSI at GRI.  So excited and looking forward to sharing experiences with you all, and hearing your words of wisdom   

Suzi
x


----------



## Clara29

Thanks minne, will check it out  

Spooh -   Welcome!  Exciting times ahead    Its a great thread for twin advise, i am just starting to get organised now as i only have 6 weeks to go.  Cant believe it, the time will fly so enjoy before you start to get all the aches and pains!

xxx


----------



## symanthaw

Hey Ladies,
                  Hope everyone is doing well?  

Well i have an official delivery date 15/03/2012 for an elective csection so a week tonight i will be climbing walls with the nerves hope to go myself before hand been trying curry etc but not worked so far haha hard to get hold of laptop of the hubby these days but ill keep u all posted xxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Sphoo, Clara & Symantha & Ally - 8 babies on the way, how exciting!     Not sure if that going to be the right girl/boy raio or not     Only time wll tell  

Symantha - Glad to hear you are still aiming for 15th, sounds lke you might get there!, well done!  

Clara -Glad to hear your liver problem has been treated and your back on track! I also got the fisher price jungle gym.  Its not huge but definatly big enough at 1st, and as Minnie says when they are bigger they wll move on, having said that Anna is now 7 months and still loves the lights

Mnnie - How is the job hunt going?hope the boys are still enjoying nursery

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - Had a horrible week last week, on wed crashed into a bollard and caused signficant damage to my car, on friday cut my finger on a hand blender, while it was still on!  Lots of blood and a trip to A&E  Still ths week better but no car so activties a bit limited   Weather terrible 
too   Girls are doing just fine though   and thats all that really matters  

Speak to you all soon

Liz


----------



## MinneMouse

Welcome Suzi !


It is an exciting time isn't it. Bet you still can't believe it ! I can't and mine are 18 months now and VERY real !


Symantha - well done you for plodding along. Not long now. I only got to 35 weeks and then went in to labour. It was kind of nice as no one knew I was in hospital having them so it was just DH and I and our boys for the first wee while. It's funny as the pope visited Scotland the day before and my Mum phoned and said to me (joking!) all that excitement hasn't put you in labour. And funnily enough it did....a  few hours later !!    I've also heard fresh pineapple or juice (can't remember) is good for bringing things on to.


Liz - poor you. What a week. I hope your hand is better. Is it all bandaged up ? Must be tricky with the girls. Ooops re the car. We have bollards at our house. Its to stop peopple driving right through but it does mean you have to be careful when you reverse. I hit them recently and it made a bit of a scrape. I was so angry at myself ! Need to get the car in, its only a scrape but still looks a bit rubbish. Are you having more snow ?


Clara - yes that gym is a good one. My DS2 just loved it and would happily lie for ages under it. I think the lights are good when they are really small and can't see so well. I still have it up and sometimes switch it on and he must remember the music as he still stops to listen.


AFM - job hunting not going well. Every time I feel like I am getting somewhere the fact that I only want to work 4 days a week puts people off. It is very frustrating. I've waited far to long to become a Mum to compromise and tbh I think 4 days a week isn't too big an ask. It seems like a case of discrimination. It is International Women's Day today so I'm getting on my high horse about it !!! Anyway, maybe something will come up.


More importantly my boys are great. Both fighting fit again and the feedback from nursery tells me they are very happy cheeky little boys !! 


Right best get on. 


Take care one and all !


M
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Two years ago today DH and I headed to GCRM for our 8 week scan. As I had been bleeding off and on we were delighted to see a wee bean with a strong heartbeat. Lots of tears all round. We were so happy! The nurse then said 'We'll just double check, but I don't think so' long pause and then ' Yes, there is another one!'  We just couldn't believe it ! It was our 4th attempt and the stats were stacked against us ! 


So two years on, what a rollcoaster ! I can't believe how much I have learned and how much just sort of happens. My two little boys are amazing wee munchkins and I now can't really imagine there being just one ! Yes, it is hard work and like all Mums I have had a wee sob now and then but the rewards are infinite. I'm so proud of my little happy men. Anyway, I'm getting overly emotional. Imagine what I'm like at their birthday !   


Lots of love to you all on our 'twin anniversary'.


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

What a lovely post Minnie  

Liz
x


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies havent been on for ages 

Belize that's a crazy week you poor thing hope your hand s better x

What a nice post Minnie had a tear in my eye think it made me realise how far you come on this tough journey 

Sym not long now how exciting x

Can't believe I'm now 22 weeks bump is huge x getting organised now x


----------



## Bethliz

I am so excited, Sarah, my youngest twin, by 1 minute







is showing real signs of being very close to crawling today, she's been rolling for ages but today I see her trying to bend her knees up she is so close!!







Every magical moment like this makes the pain and suffering from infertlity that we suffer for many years worthwhile!

Hope all ladies, bumps and twins are keeping well

Symantha - So close now! 

Liz
x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi ladies

Hope this message finds you all well?

Gosh, I haven't been on the forum for ages (that's the price of being a twin mummy, never a moment to yourself - lol)

I have a wee question for anyone, my twins are now nearly 11 weeks and my hubby went off to Afghan on Sunday for 7mths, so I'm going it alone for the duration (apart from my mum popping over every now and again).  My question is, does anyone have any tips on how to cope with twins by yourself, especially during the night.  They are both coming on great, but I feel they are getting more hungry every day (they are currently on 6oz of hungry milk, and can still be hungry).  They feed every 4 hours, with a bottle at 11pm, then approx 3am and so on (would be great to knock the 3am feed on the head).

Any hints or tips would be greatly appreciated.

Love, Lorna. xxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi everyone !


Hope you are all well.


Any news Symantha or are they hanging on until the last kick of the ball ! Hope you are keeping sane !


Bethliz - it is amazing, I don't think I'll every stop welling up at all those magical moments. My boys' valentine cards to me......so special!


Lorna - Wow ! That is a trip and a half. I don't have any real words of wisdom re dropping the night feed. I think your babies are probably too small yet. Mine just started going for longer and longer from the last feed. Do you waken them for the 3am feed or do they waken ? My boys never took huge amounts on, never more than 6 oz normally but I ended up going just 3.5 hours during the day. It meant we had less double meltdowns and I think it meant they had more feeds so slept longer at night. So it might be worth trying to get more in to them during the day. You will probably find one will be a better sleeper than the other. DS1 was doing through to about 5ish form about 3 months but DS2 was a different kettle of fish and was still liking a snack at 5ish well after his brother was sleeping through.......   but we got them both sleeping through about 6 months. I hope you are coping ok. It must be hard with DH being so far away and worrying too. It's good you have your Mum though. I don't have anyone locally but I know from others it can make a big difference.


Ally - 22 weeks already. The time flies doesn't it. I can't believe my boys will be 18 months on Sunday! I've still got my maternity trousers on the back of the chair in my bedroom too ! That probably tells you more about how much time I have to put them away !


Right best get on, I now have an ear infection to add to my other complaints so it is time for some drugs....


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !

I was going to send this to Bethliz but I thought I'd post it for you all.

We bought this for the bath.

http://www.mothercare.com/Mothercare-Duo-AquaPod/dp/B002HN2ACO

It's excellent and means one person can do the bathing. Probably need to be a bit bigger maybe 6 months at least. My boys love it.

As far as I can make out only Mothercare sell it. I think it must be one of these things that is new and there aren't any cheaper copies as it seems to be the only thing like it. I bid for one on ebay and it went for nearly as much as a new one so it must be popular.

Maybe something for a few months along for you Lorna...

Right I'm defo off this time !

/links


----------



## Lorna1547

That looks fantastic!!!! Will deffo look into this when the twins are older.

Thanks very much for your helpful tips too, will try and maybe give them extra throughout the day.

Love, Lorna. xx


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Mini -looks really good thanks - boys valentine cards, how cute is that!

Good luck Symantha Will be checking eagerly for news every day  

Lorna - I'm not surprised you've not had much time to post, I remember literally surviving day to day in the early stages!  I think Minnie is right they are probably a little young to give up there night feed just yet, so glad to here your mum is close by i'm sure she'll be a great help! I've only had an occasional night alone with anna and sarah so don't feel i can offer much advice, i do have a friend though who has twins whose dh works offshore 3 weeks on 3 weeks off, she used to use ff but doesn't any more, i still keep in touch with her by text occasionally so if i pick up any tips I'll let you know.

Ally - Glad to hear you re getting organised, have fun!

AFM - A little fed up as w were going down to my parents for a week on Sat but its just been cancelled as she is not well  Just one of those things I know but the timing of the trip was perfect for me as I have no car at the mo & I wouldn't have used it down there anyway, verLizy restricted to what we can do in fort at the mo but hay ho its more important mum concentrates on feelng beter and getting her strength back!

Liz
x


----------



## Lorna1547

Thanks very much Liz.

Hope you are well hon. xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Lovely photo Lorna!


I've just put one of my boys up. It is very old (those are Early Baby Outfits!) but I can't seem to get any of the new ones up as they are too big. 


Anyone any idea how to do this ?


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Love the photos Lorna & Minnie!

Haven't tried to udate photos for ages, I'll try soon & if i'm successful 'll let you know  

Liz


----------



## spooq

*Clara *- thanks for the welcome  How is the organising going?!

*Symantha* - hope everything went well for you yesterday and that you and your wee babies are doing great! 

*Liz* - thanks for the welcome  Wow, didn't think on it that way doh  Lots of babies on their way! Sorry to hear about your wee car bump. I know how you feel as unfortunately I had two daft bumps when going through TX - thankfully it was just me, my car and a pillar and car park barrier and not other cars or people! Still very annoying though  Hope your finger has healed now. Glad to hear that your wee girls are doing well. Sorry your wee trip to your parents didn't go ahead as planned - I hope your Mum is doing better.

*Minnie* - thanks for the welcome  Yeah, still getting used to the idea that I'm actually pregnant let alone with twins! Hope the job hunting is going better and you come across some suitable vacancies soon. Great news that your wee boys are enjoying nursery so much. Loving the Aquapod - will probably buy that when we need to, it seems such a great idea to make it easier to bathe two at a time. I saw it in one of the many (many!) baby mags I've bought so far.

*Ally* - hope your organising is going well  Have you made any big purchases yet?

*Lorna* - wow, you're amazing coping with your DH out of the country and two wee babies! I'll be looking to you for some inspiration when my DH goes back to work when I'm on mat leave  Hope things are well with you and your wee ones.

*AFM* - got our first twin consultant appointment next week at the SGH. Looking forward to it. Hoping we'll get another scan but I think that's just wishful thinking. Got a midwife appointment a couple of days beforehand. Need to speak to her about the lower back pain I'm getting and the fact that my old coccyx injury is playing up. Just looking for some words of wisdom if you ladies don't mind&#8230;. Been feeling movements since about 13 weeks and would say that 99% of the time I feel them only on my right-hand side. This is where I felt implantation pain and early preg pains and niggles. The babies implanted right next to each other. Do you think it's likely that they're both more over to my right and that's why I'm only feeling things there. Had a couple of scans close together and one baby was in the same position both times and only jigged arms and legs. The other one was constantly changing positions and flipping about. Maybe I'm only feeling the more active one? Can't help but worry 'til I see them again.

Hope all other twin ladies, bumps & babies are doing great


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi spooh_mcq

I'm very well ta and the babies are just fantastic.  It's tough at times, but you just get on with it.  Once you get them and yourself into a routine, things do get better.  I wouldn't change anything for the world though, and it's just the best feeling in the world.  If you need a chat, just get in touch hon.

I was exactly the same as you and felt the kicks on mostly my right side.  It's totally normal to feel one twin more than the other hon and I think it also depends on where your placenta's are placed (anterior / posterior etc) as I had both a and p and with the anterior cushions any kicks, hence why you might not feel as much.  With the scans, my little boy wouldn't sit still and was flipping turning etc, which caused a nightmare at my 20 week scan, whereas my little girl was just chillin the whole time and wold occasionally lift her arm etc.  You do worry about these things, but it sounds perfectly normal hon.

I really hope the rest of your pregnancy runs smoothly and you will be overjoyed when they both arrive.

Take care, L xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Just a very quck post before i go & get the girls tea ready!  

Suzi, - I was so lopsided when i was pregnant it was untrue, huge on my left side small on my right, both heads and bottoms on left,only had feet on other side I think!   Perfectly normal for feelng only to be in one area so don't worry!Twins will be moving around and changng positons all the time!

Lorna - Glad to hear things going well, i really admire you, i know its almost impossble but put your feet up and rest when you can!

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Bethliz

Happy Mother's Day !!!!!!!!!! It's such a lovely feeling to be a Mummy for the 1st time on this special day! Hope everyone has a lovely day  

Liz


----------



## symanthaw

Hey girls,
              Sorry for the delay in posting!!!!!!

Proud to announce the birth of Amelia Daisy Wallace at 9:42 15/3/2012 weighing 5lbs 8oz & William James Wallace at 9:43 15/3/2012 weighing 5lbs 4oz

Both babies are doing fantastic and needed no special care got home yesterday and been fab such a very proud mummy  

Keep believing ladies as miracles truly do happen xxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Symantha

Huge congratulations honey!  

    What a proud Mummy you must be and what a special mothers day this must have been, spending your 1st full day at home wth your 2 beautiful babies!Brillliant to hear they are both doing well, and are good weights, what a perfect start to family lfe, enjoy every moment!


Hope you are feelng ok after secton and make a speedy recovery.  Lookng forward to hearing how everybody is doing again soon!

Take care and have fun!

Liz
xx


----------



## spooq

Congrats Symantha!!!

On phone - quick question ladies - got our first twin consultant appointment on Friday. Anyone know what happens at this? Will we get a scan? At SGH.

Hope you're all well


----------



## spooq

*LornaBo* - good to hear that it's not just me that's felt things all on one side  At our booking-in scan we got told that both placentas were anterior (these may be fused though). Maybe we're having a boy and girl too c'os one is chilled out and one is hyper! We'll soon see  Anyway, how are you and your wee ones doing? How are you finding it looking after two babies?

*Bethliz* - another lopsided twin mummy  I asked the Dr at our appointment today about feeling everything on my right and she said that the uterus naturally sits more to that side anyway so it makes sense certainly at this stage. Obviously once the babies start getting bigger they'll just squish anything in the way!

*Symantha* - hope you and your babies are doing well. You must be in seventh heaven just now! Love the names. The wee pic of them is just gorgeous 

Hi to *MinnieMouse*, *Clara*, *Ally*. Hope you all had a nice Mother's Day last weekend. Looks like we're set for another weekend of decent weather 

*AFM* - was at the SGH this morning supposedly for our first appointment with Dr L for the twins clinic. They'd booked us in to the wrong clinic and we had an appointment for Dr P's. At our booking-in appointment the midwife checked with Dr P and he said he wouldn't see us c'os there was no point as we should be referred to the twins clinic. Needless to say we were pretty confused  Anyway we dealt with a really nice Dr who usually works with Dr L. We'll see Dr P next time and then at 24 weeks and onwards we'll be with Dr L. Was pretty uneventful appointment other than the initial confusion. Just blood pressure and urine check which I'd already had with the community midwife on Weds. Was pretty embarrassing having to sit in the waiting room with a tube of my pee in my hands  Next appointment at the SGH is for our anomaly scan - just over 3 weeks away.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies,


Hope you are all well.


Symantha - many congratulations on the safe arrival of your two bundles. You did fantastically well keeping them snug for so long and they are good weights too. Although I had a good and trouble free pregnancy, my early labour meant they were both under 5lbs.


Sorry for not being on much recently. One of my wee boys hasn't be well this week. Its a viral infection and nothing serious but he became dehydrated quickly and had to be admitted to hospital overnight to be put on a drip. He's much better now although having said that he's just been sick all over his cot ! Although I think it might be 'one of those things' as  he has a bit of a cough and sometimes it be a cough too far ! So it has been a tough week. Thankfully his brother has been fine and he's been at nursery as usual. So today it is just me and sick boy. Not sure how I would cope if they were both sick at the same time !!


Spoon_mcq - I didn't feel any movement until over 20 weeks. I remember getting a bit fed up of folk asking. I knew from the scans that all was well though. Once I was bigger one side was bigger. I still think my tummy sticks out more on one side than the other although DH says he can't see it !


Lorna - how are things with you ?


Bethliz - hope you are well and full recovered ?


I'm being a bad Mummy this pm. We're watching Cbeebies. Don't usually but we need some calm at the moment !! I have to say I think I'm enjoying it more than he is ! Normal service will resume next week when hopefully we're all better !


Have a good weekend.


M
xx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Spooh_mcq, Minnie and all the other lovely ladies

We are doing really well thanks and babies in a really good routine.  My wee boy slept from 10.30 - 5.30 last night, and my wee girl slept from 10.30 - 3.15 (she's catching up).  I took advice to just give them a little bit more (about 1oz) at their 10-11pm feed, and it makes so much of a difference.  They also take the hungry milk for their night bottle, which fills them up a little more.

The thought of being on my own (especially at night) with two babies was so daunting, but now I have myself into a routine also, I'm starting to really enjoy it.  Yes it's very tiring, but as they get older, it starts to get a little easier.

I don't think it will be too long until they are started on solids (4-5mths) as I really think Harry could go a kebab right now lol.

Minnie, I hope your wee boy gets better soon - bless his wee cotton socks!

Spooh - I had the same problem with my clinic, getting bounced from pillar to post (I'm very easily confused at the best of times).  I hope all goes well with your anomaly scan, but please don't be worried if you have to go back (we did) as Harry wouldn't sit still and they couldn't see his heart properly.  We tried to take a break, eat chocolate (it's a hard life eh) and walk about a bit, but he still wouldn't budge.  Needless to say the next time, he was in the right position.

I hope everyone else is doing grand?

Love, L xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,
Just saying a quick hello, hope you are all enjoying this amazing weather!  For those of you who are carryiong double bumps around with you, hope you're not finding it all too hot and tiring!
Anna & Sarah had their 1st outing to the park yesterday and absolutly loved it!
Liz
x


----------



## spooq

*MinnieMouse* - sorry to hear one of your wee boys hasn't been too well  Hope he's back to 100% now. Must have been scary having in hospital but obviously was best place for him. I'm still feeling movements but nothing really big and not that often, certainly at least something everyday. Still, I can't help but worry 

*Lorna* - great to hear that your wee ones are in a good routine now. Must make things easier on you. Sounds like they're sleeping well too. Had to laugh at your comment about Harry going a kebab  It's hard not to get frustrated when you feel like you're being bounced all over the place between clinics etc. You get kinda emotional 

*Liz* - this weather is just gorgeous! I'm really hoping that is the Summer here to stay!! Aww, I'm sure you wee girls just loved the park the other day. If the weather keeps up you'll have lots more outings 

*AFM* - well I gave in and decided that I just couldn't wait nearly 3 weeks 'til our anomaly scan to see our babies again. So we have booked a private gender scan at Babybond in Glasgow. It just seems too long between the dating scan and anomaly scan and I just want some reassurance that they're okay. Thankfully after our 20 week scan we'll get scanned at every hospital appointment. We also plan on getting a 4D scan at around 24 weeks. Hopefully we'll know what flavours come Sunday!


----------



## Lorna1547

hey Spooh

God, we are like two peas in pod.  I went to babybond in Edinburgh for our 17 week gender scan, as I just couldn't wait for my 20 week scan.  It's a great experience hon, and since their scanning equipment is top notch, we got a great 3D photo of harry (it's in the gallery here).

Enjoy the experience hon.

Hope all the other ladies are well?

Love, L. xx


----------



## spooq

Morning ladies, hope you're all great   

We had our gender scan at Babybond in Glasgow yesterday and are thrilled to announce that we are team blue    

I found it really emotional and although we've had 3 scans before, I was crying!  Just so overwhelmed when we found out we're going to be parents to two sons   

Sonographer says that they can't rule out that the boys are identical.  Although they're in separate amniotic sacs, the membrane between them is quite thin.  The whole identical/non-identical thing is pretty complicated but she was really good and explained all possible variations on sacs and placentas.  It does seem that our boys had two separate placentas forming when we saw them at 8 weeks but all other scans have shown them really close together and it does look like they've definitely fused.  Does anyone know if this has any possible complications?  From what I can gather, there is no risk of TTT as they don't share one placenta - the two have fused on the surface and don't share blood vessels - according to Google!!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Spooh

Huge congratulations on finding out your going to be a mummy to 2 little boys    Now you'll be able to start planning your nursery and buying baby clothes!  I'm afraid i can't help with placentas etc but I'm sure you'll be very carefully monitored if there are any concerns and everything will be just fine!

Lorna - How are you and you're little ones?  Hope you're getting enough sleep!

Minnie - Hope you're wee boy is now 100% fighting fit

Symantha - Looking forward to hearing how you are getting on

Hi everyone else, sorry for short post, we are just back home after week with parents, must go and cook, clean, wash etc, Anna & Sarah are a little unsettled this morning, guess they are just ajusting and teething of course!  

Liz
x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !

Spooh - many congratulations on team blue    ! I for one can vouch for how fantastic little boys are. Very mischievous but lots of hugs for Mummy too. Even my less cuddly boy is now seeing the benefits of Mummy time ! Bet you can't wait to meet them now. Not too soon mind ! When is your due date ? The consultant at the twin clinic said ours were most likely non identical but there was a small chance they weren't. They couldn't be more different ! I have a dark brown eyed dark haired boy and a blue eyed fairer haired boy ! 

Bethliz - welcome back ! Hope you had a good week. Back to winter again it seems too ! We had to take sun hats and sun cream to nursery last week. Oh how we chuckled !!

Lorna - how is life ? Are you managing to get out to anything ? I did Baby Sensory when the boys were a few months old. It was really good. Nice to get out and meet other Mum's although it was a military exercise getting there !!

AFM - I'm thinking this could actually be the week none of us are ill !! I caught DS2's bug last week so had another day in bed. DH's holidays are fast diminishing ! DS2 is thankfully bouncing about again and normal service is resumed. We bought a sand table for them so had a first try at the weekend. They love it. DH is also quite keen too ! 

Right best get on. Ten million things to do whilst they sleep !

M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Minnie
Lovely to hear from you and its great to hear you're all happy and well!  you've had quite a time of it recently!Hope you all enjoy playing in the sand pit!  

AFM - Just got my car back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Mobile again at last!

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi ladies Help needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm confused!, getting non stop dirty nappies from both Anna & Sarah today, not diorehea though, fairly normal consistancy, sorry for tmi,  haven't given them anything food wise they haven't had before in last day or so, both teething is this a possible explanation? Neither of them are happy bunies. Any ideas as to other possible causes? Liz


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Bethliz

My little girl is teething at the moment and she is exactly the same. Health visitor said to me that it was normal (even when not teething) as long as nothing has changed consistency wise and they are generally well in themselves. It should calm down tomorrow hon but if not, worth just checking with GP to put your mind to rest. I take it they don't have a high temp or anything? I wouldn't worry though, as Harry can poop for Scotland some days 

Babies are sleeping really well - usually from 7 - 1am then Lily wakes at approx 4am but Harry is zonked until about 6am. I think I'm very lucky with them to be honest.

Did you have a nice time at your parents?

*Minnie* - how are you hon? I'm now starting to get out more often, as I'm not so damn exhausted (even though still tired). As they get older and more active, I hate the thought of them getting bored, so even if it's getting them ready to take the dog for a walk, at least they are getting the fresh air. How are you?

A huge hello to everyone else and I hope you are all keeping well? xxxx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


Bethliz - I think it is just a side affect of teething 'loose' nappies. It seems a strange side affect to me but I think it is quite common. There have been bugs doing the rounds though but as the girls are not at nursery I would have thought they would be ok.


Lorna - good to hear you are getting out and about. I was determined to do it in the early days too. My boys were about the age yours are when we had that 4 week snow in 2010 ! I couldn't even get the pram out off the drive way ! I agree it is so good to get them out. I had a day at home today (job centre this am !) and I don't like too many of them. There is a good playgroup near us on Mondays so I try to go there sometimes and of course twin club is good on Thursdays too.


Right best get on. My sausages smell fab !


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just a quick message to say both Anna & Sarah are much happier today and nappy situation has returned to normal! Horay!!!!!!!!!!!  

Hope everybody is having a nice day!  

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Lornabo - Love the new photo!!!!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all, Wee Anna is very poorly today!  just a cold but a real stinker! She has a runny nose, wattery eyes and a terrible cough! She has fallen asleep about 5 times, she only usually has 1 nap, 2 at most! Teeth still bothering her too! She's still managed a wee smile now and then though, she's a wee trooper! Liz


----------



## Lorna1547

Awww Liz, sorry to hear about Anna.

Hope the wee poppet gets well soon.

Take care

L xx


----------



## spooq

*Bethliz* -can't wait to get started on the nursery! We'd already planned the décor even without knowing the flavour as we want a unisex colour scheme; not neutral cream/beige but nice bright colours. Not that long 'til we get to see our boys again so maybe they'll be able to shed some more light on the placenta thing. Good to hear that you got your car back  What a difference it makes eh? So sorry that your wee girls have been struggling with teething and now that Anna is unwell. Fingers crossed it passes really soon 

*MinnieMouse* - that's rubbish that you caught that bug  Good to hear that DS2 is much better now. Sounds like they're having fun with their new toy!

*LornaBo* - your wee babies sound like they are doing so well with their sleeping. Well done you 

*AFM* - was pretty disgusted to learn yesterday that my dept are going through 'organisational restructuring' and that it only affects two roles, one of which is mine  Can't believe that after only a few weeks since notifying HR of my pregnancy and planning my maternity period, this is what they're going to put me through. Was blubbing like an idiot, which I hate doing - guess I can blame it on the hormones


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !


Spooh - your nursery plans sound great. Good idea to get it all sorted as you won't have any time later on   .  I remember DH painting ours in the last few weeks after I had a hormonal cry that it hadn't been done !! Sorry to hear about work. Typical isn't it ? Remember though that you have rights and I'm sure there is a thread on here if you have any issues. 


Bethliz - Glad to hear you are mobile again ! Sorry to hear about Anna. My boys have colds. DS2 was off nursery yesterday and today they aren't there anyway and DS1 is being a bit clingy. There seems to be a lot going round. 


LornaBo - You seem to have it sorted and I take my hat off to you doing it all on your own !


AFM - The boys are due to be at nursery tomorrow and DH and I are going out for lunch !!! I am so excited ! We also might do some shopping. Which will obviously mean buying lots of cute stuff for the boys ! It will be lovely. We're also having friends over in the evening so it will be a lovely day. I was at twin club today. It was busy and mad but all good fun. The club are doing an Easter Egg hunt next weekend so I think we'll sign up for it !


M
xx


----------



## Nala-Wilson

Good Evening Everyone

Hope all expecting mummies and mummies already are doing well     ...

I have twin boys (Scott and Conor) who are just passed 5 months, they are both really good babies (so far and long may it continue lol) and have a bedtime routine where they are fed at 7pm and in bed about 8pm"ish" and thats them till 7.30am so im not complaining in any way as I think thats great but they are always that tired that they generally fall asleep at that last bottle and are more often than not asleep by the time they go down to bed.  I know they say you should put babies to bed "awake"   My mum keeps saying if their sleeping right through then why change what I am doing but im scared im making a bed for myself if you know what I mean?  I have on occassion put them in awake, sometimes they fall over sometimes they wont settle!!!  Not sure if at this stage I should worry too much but just wondered if anyone had any advice/opinion on this - greatly appreciated!!!!

I still find it a miracle that I have two perfect wee boys - twins are truely a special gift eh?  I still cant beleive im a mummy of twins    its just mad but im loving every single second of it      ...

Anyway off for now but hope you all have a fantastic Easter break and take good care every one xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Spooh- Sounds like your nursery is going to be fab!  Mine is a light lemon colour with lots of little animals - unisex was a must as I didn't find out I had two beautiful baby girls until the day they were born!  Hope the situation at work resolves itself, that's the last thing you need when your pregnant stress at work!  I've also just had some rubbish news on the job front so now exactly how you feel, I had intented to go back part time for 12 months then return to full time after that but the coucil have had a review and are no longer giving people that option, they are only allowing people to go part time on a permanent basisI can't aford to do this so I have no option but to return full time in August   On the positive note I am a teacher so at least I have 12 wees holidays to look forward too to spend with my precious girls!!

Minnie - Hope you had a lovely day out with DH having lunch and shopping!  What did you get for the boys?

Nala - I couldn't agree more with your mum!  It sounds like you have the boys in an excellent routine and I definatly wouldn't change a thing

Lornabo - Thanks for your good wishes about Anna, I would say she's a little better but still some way to go now she's not alone! All 4 of us have the cold   coughs, sneezes and runny noses all round!  How are you're 2 little ones?

AFM - Not much to report at all, as I said above.we're all suffering from the cold including DH so just having a quite weeend trying to recover, the only member of the family with full health is the dog, let's hope she stays that way at least!  

Happy Easter everyone

Liz
x


----------



## symanthaw

Hi Girlies,
              Glad to see everyone is doing well, sorry not been posting rather busy few weeks with my little angels 

Got to be said i am the luckiest proudest mummy in the world both babies are absolutly fantastic and couldnt ask for better kids if i tried    c

Been getting into a routine slowly but surely and managing to get some sleep now which is fab after some sleepless nights, wee man is on hungry baby food as he was constantly feeding and changed my princess from cow and gate to sma as she wasnt feeding to well and she is fab now. got to say it is best job in the world.

Hope everyone is having a gr8 weekend.

Luv Sym xx


----------



## scotchie

Hi Twin mummies   Can I join you? 

I didn't realise there was a Scottish twin mum thread........................................

I have 2 boys who are 14 months and are absolutely gorgeous. They are bags of fun and soooo cute   

I'm from Ayrshire - where is everyone else from?  

Life with twins is hard work but completely worth it. 

Hope all you mums to be are keeping well and getting excited about meeting your new arrivals. Also congratualtions to all the new babies, I hope the new mums are getting at leaast some sleep.

Looking forward to getting to know you all x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Scotchie,

A very warm welcome, the more the merrier!  I'm from the highlands and have two beautiful twin girls who are 8 1/2 months old!  My  younger twin Sarah, by 1 minute, has just learned to comando crawl today,(I'm so proud) so I have a funny feeling I'm going to need eyes on the back of my head from now on  

I bet your boys are always on the move and get up to lots of mischief  

Symantha - Lovely to hear from you and glad to hear your wee man and wee lady are both doing well

Hi to everyone else, hope you have all had a nice easter break

Liz
x


----------



## spooq

*MinnieMouse* - hope your lunch was good even though it was ages ago now  How are the boys doing?

*Nala-Wilson* - great to hear that your boys are doing well. Sounds like they've fallen into a good routine so you can get some sleep 

*Bethliz* - love the sound of your nursery! Sorry to hear that you're going through some job crap too just now. Not fun eh? Hope you're all better from the cold and that your girls are doing well 

*Symantha* - you sound like you're on cloud nine; fab! Lovely to hear that your wee ones are doing so well and that you're now getting some sleep too 

*Scotchie* - more twin boys   How are things going?

*LornaBo* - how are things with you? 

*AFM* - feeling a bit calmer about the job matching process I've got to go through. Just need to take it as it comes  Anyway, that's all very boring&#8230;baby stuff is more exciting! Had our anomaly scan this week and all looking great. Was nice to see the boys again and they seemed happy enough to be showing off their manly bits  Was at the antenatal clinic today and they want me back on 5mg folic acid and have also started me on x2 iron tabs a day. Been getting crusty bits in my nipples the last wee while so must be colostrum or something  Going to the baby show in Glasgow next week so looking forward to that. Got some questions about breastfeeding - can anyone help at all?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=286329.0


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi ladies not been on here for ages, hope everyone is keeping well and babies are behaving! Have to say all twin mums make it sound easy! 


Can't believe I'm 29 weeks today not long now to meet them, so excited.

Have bad back pain and struggling now to do stuff, did anyone else have this? Did it ease off? Have physio tomorrow to see if anything they can offer. Gp signed me sick last week so at least don't need to work about work for now.

Hope everyone has sunshine, it's been lovely here today x


----------



## spooq

Anyone still about?!


----------



## Lorna1547

I'm here hon?

How are you? xx


----------



## spooq

Hiya Lorna,

I'm doing great, thanks.  How are you?  How are Harry & Lily getting on?

Been busy getting organised so have managed to get some much needed DIY stuff completed and buying lots of baby stuff!  Hopefully by the end of the month the nursery will all be decorated and carpeted and then its just a case of getting the furniture built and I can then start 'nesting'    5 more weeks to go at work   

Suzi
xx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hiya Suzi

They are doing great thanks and just had their dinner (it's like feeding time at the zoo  ).  They are both teething at the moment (seems to be lasting forever) but are coping with it pretty well.  

Isn't it brilliant buying baby stuff and getting everything organised?  Seems more real doesn't it? I remember when I went and bought their buggy, I was so excited!!

That's great you only have 5 more weeks left at work (bet you can't wait), it will fly by.

xxxxx


----------



## Sass7

Hi Ladies,

I hope you don't mind me asking, i had a BFP on Friday (which was OTD) and was just wondering what your very early symptoms were, if any?

Thank you

x


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Sass

Congrats hon, fantastic news.  You must be over the moon?

I never really had any early symptoms to be honest.  I was even one of the lucky ones that didn't suffer from morning sickness.

I think the first thing I noticed was my expanding belly at about 14 weeks.

How are you feeling? xxx


----------



## Sass7

Hi Lorna,

Thanks so much for coming back to me...  I would love to have what you have and the waiting is already driving me crazy, we won't be having any more after this so i am praying for what you have.  I was thinking because my early symptoms are so mild it was unlikely but your post has just given me hope, its not over till I see the scan on the 30th July. 

I'm so excited i can hardly contain myself but my DH is keeping both our feet on the ground until 30th. 

Keeping my finger and toes crossed.  I bet you count your blessings everyday..  when they are not screaming  

xxx


----------



## Lorna1547

Hiya

I know hon, it is scary and I kept thinking why do I not have any symptoms etc and worried until my first scan.  

Did you get a blood test at the hosp, or have you just taken a HPT? 

You will be fine hon and just try and relax (easier said than done, I know).

Always here if you need a chat. xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent been around for a long time, lovely to see some of you have been keeping the thread going! Hope everyone Mummies, twins and bumps are all well!

The reason I've been keen keeping a low profile is I've had a huge amount on my plate! Anna, twin 1, had a huge operation on her skull last thursday,  They basically had to reconstruct it as a bone had fused together during my pregnancy and it shouldnt have happened until after she was born,  As a result her brain had no room to grow on one side and was overgrowing on the other side, scary stuff!  Although I've known it was going to happen since she was six weeks old it didnt make it any easier!  The op lasted 4 1/2 hours, believe me the worst 4 1/2 hours of my entire life! The good news is though after a week at yorkhill we are now back home safe and sound! Poor Anna looks she has gone 3 rounds with Mike tyson, her scar is huge, ear to ear and she has a lot of bruising and swelling but thankfully the op has been a success and anna is generally in good spirits! Taking calpol regularly but considering last week she was on morphine and dyhydocodine thats a big improvement!Sarah enjoyed her week at grandmas. I'm exhausted but very happy and relieved its all over! 

Looking forward to catching up with you all and posting again more regularly, welcome to anyone new sorry i havent read back much but will do soon

Hugs to all

Liz   

Liz


----------



## Lorna1547

Hi Liz

Really sorry to hear wee Anna had to go through an ordeal like that, you must've been scared beyond belief.  Delighted it was a success though, and your wee poppet is home safe and sound and by the sounds of it, recovering very well.  Bless her wee cotton socks.

Huge big   to you and the family Liz and take care of you.

Love, L xxxxxxx


----------



## Sass7

Hi Lorna,

Doctors took my blood but the hospital wouldn't test it. They said there was no need so i have to wait until 30th.  Thank so much for all your kind words. 

We go on holiday on 20th July to France so that should keep me busy for a while.  Just keep praying until then.

Liz,

Oh my goodness you must have been going out of your mind with worry, i can't begin to imagine!  Well done you for staying so strong and I'm so pleased it was a success.  Kids recover so quickly - it will be a distant memory soon. 

Wishing Anna a very speedy recovery 

xxx


----------



## lisalashes

Hi ladies,
I hope you don't mind me dropping in, this is exactly the kind of thread I've been looking for. Glasgow girls, expecting or who've had their twins! 
My name is Lisa, from Glasgow and I found out at a 6 week scan last week that we're having twins!  
So so delighted, but I have to be honest I'm also very scared... My hubby works off shore a month at a time and I'm already worried about how I'll cope at the end of my pregnancy without him. 
Also a wee bit worried about how my womb will hold twins, I've been told for years that my womb lining is the reason I was having trouble conceiving, womb lining was only 6mm with this cycle. I guess I'm just lacking confidence and wondering how my body will cope.... Is this a normal fear?
Can you also tell me where you gave birth or planning to give birth. My choices are Wishaw gen or PRM, which one is best for twins? 
Thank you for any advice you can give me, I so enjoyed reading this thread and hearing all of your stories
Lisa xxx


----------



## allymcbeal

Hi guys I was on this thread initially then haven't been on for ages like yourself bethliz x

Twin boys arrived 10 weeks early and gave us a worrying time. They have had a tour of greater Glasgow hospitals, now home safe Harris and Brody are getting there. They are now 9 weeks old.

Any hints on dealing with twins much appreciated as it is so tiring. I have been awake forever, very unsettled last night and keep waking each other up!!!

Lisa welcome, it's amazing how your body adapts to deal with what it has to. Rest up as much as you can x

Alison


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


Don't post much on here these days but just wanted to say a BIG Congratulations to Aly on the arrival of your little boys ! You must be over the moon to have them home after such a dramatic start.          


My two were 5 weeks early which caught me on the hop (didn't have any car seats, pram, moses baskets etc!) but we got there.


Not sure what advice I can offer but I would say that the first few weeks are always a bit hazy but once you get to maybe 2 / 3 months you will probably feel a routine coming on.


It is important to realise there is no wrong or right way of doing things (contrary to what some people say !). Just do what feels best for you and what makes you happy. We are all different, have different experiences and different support network etc.


However, I would say there are very few twin parents who don't sign up to trying to follow a routine. Otherwise you are all over the place and will never get out.


My boys are 22 months nearly and it seems like yesterday I was bringing them home. You have so much to look forward to. Currently eating crayons and generally destroying the living room !  


PM if you ever want any info/help.


Bethliz - hope Anna continues to make progress and that Mum is coping well too !!


Lisa - I'm a wee Mummy and carried twins to 35 weeks and only put on 2 stone ! Your body is a weird thing as Aly said it does what it has to. I worried a lot in the early days too and also worried about coping. However, you will cope because you have to. I have no local support so it can be hard but I am so proud of my little boys and how we rub along together. I had a few people telling me I would never cope which was really upsetting suffice to say they aren't so vocal now ! Don't let people put you off !


Minnie
xx


----------



## lisalashes

Thanks girls and I'm so glad I've found this board!
Allison- congrats on ur twin boys, 10 weeks early, wow! Uv done so well until now coping with the early days in hospital. Sorry I can't offer u any advice on sleeping etc.. But I hope some of the more experienced mums will be able to and I will read with interest. 
Love ur names too, v cute! 

Minnie- thanks also for ur advice, I'm v petite and I have been wondering how my body will cope. I just gotta have faith in my body and know that this is the path that has been chosen for me and embrace it!
You did amazing to get to 35 weeks, I'd be delighted to get that far. 
I hope u don't mind me asking if u had a c section and at which hospital did u deliver? 
Lisa xx


----------



## allymcbeal

Thanks for your replies ladies x makes sense Minnie the routine thing, I've tried to go with the demand feed thing the last couple of days which has been a disaster so back to strictly timed feeds for them as I haven't made it out today, I don't have great support on hand either lisa and it's amazing how you deal with things when you need to as Minnie says.

Also lisa I'm only 5 ft2 and had a good pregnancy until a sore back at 28 weeks. It's only natural to fret especially going through all we do to get pregnant in the first place.

Of for a nap as hubby now home phew x

Lisa I was at paisley although ended up in the southern as they had no scbu beds when I went into labour. Had c section after being fully dilated as one of the wee guys ended up in trouble but they had been head down for weeks and normal delivery was planned.


----------



## MinneMouse

Alison - I think once you get settled you'll slip in to it. How long have you been home ? I found I worked out the ideal time between feeds for my boys - they were small and never took masses so it was only 3.5 hours mostly. It was fine though. Better that than having them screaming in the car or something. And once you find what suits them you'll be able to arrange your life around it. I fed them one after the other, never managed to do it tandem but that still left a wee bit time for all the other stuff ! I'm sure you are doing absolutely fine. The first few weeks are like being hit by a bus ! Once you get a wee bit more sleep you'll bounce back and be fine.


I am 5ft 1, so was a walking ball ! Dread to think what I would have been like if I had gone term!


Lisa - I had a c-section. I went in to labour and although no one forced me it was suggested by the medics that it would be the best. I found out recently that over 70% of twins in Lothian (I'm in Edinburgh) are born by c-sect. Might be different where you are though and they'll take in to account your age and other health issues. That said if you would like a c-sect then I'm sure with twins you can elect quite easily.


M
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,
Ally - Congratulations on the arrival of your baby boys, lovely names!  What a worrying time you must have had! delighted to hear they are both home safe and well  I'll try and give you some advice re feeding etc when I have a little more time, but as Minnie says, routine is the way to go!

Lisa - Congratulations on your twins bfp!  I am 5f 8 so I'm not much help re carrying but it sounds like lots of other little people have managed just fine and I'm sure you will too! I live in the highlands so gave birth at Raigmore in Inverness, after a failed induction, I had a c-section at 37 weeks
Minnie - Hi lovely to hear from you, sounds like the boys are doing great!Are they still enjoying nursery!
Lorna - Delighted to hear Harry and Lilly are doing well!  Sorry to be the bearer on bad news, teething does last for ever I've concluded!  Anna still only has 4   Sarah on the other hand has about 8!  I was desperatly hoping a few more of anns would come through while she was in hospital and on strong painkillers but sadly it wasn't to be  Hope Harry and Lilly are finding ways of distracting themselves and its not bothering them too much!
Suzi - Not long to go!  Remind me do you know if your having girls, boys or both? or are you waiting for a surprise when the big day arrives?
Sass - Good luck for your 1st scan!
Hi to anyone else who pops in to this lovely thread!
AFM - Thank you for all your good wishes!  Anna is making a remarkable recovery, she is such a happy go lucky little girl and she is almost back to being her usual self although she still has a lot of swelling  We have a nurse coming to see us from Yorkhill tomorrow so it will be interesting to see what she has to say!  I should of course also mention  my other wee one!  anna has just woken up have to go

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Just popping back to finish ny post!

Sarah coped brilliantly well the week we were in hospital!  She was with my parents down in the borders so was without mum, dad & twin sister! but all in all, I think she had a nice wee holiday!  Just yesterday she started moving sideways along the furniture!  She has been standing up for ages but is now moving! Its so exciting!

I feel so disorganised   It is Anna and Sarahs 1st birthday a week tomorrow and havent done any planning or preparation for it, I haven't even bought a single present for them yet!  I just wasnt able to think about it at all in the run up to annas op, I cant remember if I said in my earlier post that annas op was supposed to be at the end of June but after spending the night in hospital and fasting from 5.30am to 3pm they came and told us it was cancelled so we had to come home and wait for a week and then do it all again!  Never mind birthday preparations are going to start in earnest tomorrow, a week to so still plenty time!  

Night all
Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone
Quick piece of advice needed!  I am trying to get Anna & Sarah to like apples, I have tried a few times but with little success! They like stewed cooking apples but not just ordinary eating apples!  I'm guessing the key to success is finding the right brand of apple, any suggestions? 

Another problem I have is Anna really does not like drinking from tommy tipee type cups!  She seems to dislike the hard teet! As I result I keep resorting to giving her very diluted juice from a milk bottle but don't want to make this a long term solution! Any ideas for alternatives?
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend and keeping well! Liz x PS- Anyone know how I change my ticker?  It seems to have stopped now that Anna & Sarah are one! I did try the other day but withy no success!


----------

